# Postez votre CTRL/pomme -V



## cadillac (23 Mars 2006)

_hello tout le monde

_A vous !

_:style:
_


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Mars 2006)

pas compris...


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mars 2006)

Moi , non plus


----------



## Fondug (23 Mars 2006)

J'pense qu'il voulait qu'on réponde en faisant Ctrl ou Pomme V pour collecter le dernier Copier Coller... Ca peut être drole en effet. Moi ça donne ça :

Owneeeeeed !!


----------



## iota (23 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Voilà : http://www.clubic.com/actualite-17698-les-ipod-incompatibles-avec-real-rhapsody.html

@+
iota


----------



## jeep2nine (23 Mars 2006)

	

Un point c'est tout !


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2006)

voilà


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mars 2006)

Moi , je ne peux faire mon copier coller ca serait hors charte :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

chtouille nom féminin. Maladie vénérienne : « En baisant sans capote tu risques de te choper la chtouille ! »
 Langage populaire.

Le Dictionnaire de la Zone © 2000 - 200


----------



## takamaka (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chtouille nom féminin. Maladie vénérienne : « En baisant sans capote tu risques de te choper la chtouille ! »
> Langage populaire.
> 
> Le Dictionnaire de la Zone © 2000 - 200



CTRL/pomme -V : Fumez la moquette avec ce post-it!


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mars 2006)

*CTRL/pomme -V*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Mars 2006)

osxfacile.com/


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2006)

Krahé, B. (2005). Predictors of womens aggressive driving behaviour. _Aggressive Behavior, 31_, 537-546.


----------



## Fondug (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chtouille nom féminin. Maladie vénérienne : « En baisant sans capote tu risques de te choper la chtouille ! »
> Langage populaire.
> 
> Le Dictionnaire de la Zone © 2000 - 200


 
blabla réputation à d'autres blabla moquette


----------



## Nephou (23 Mars 2006)

hydrogen-powered passenger boat


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

I'm not sure I can participate, nevertheless I'll pay my fee at the same time that Interrad X Proceedings  will be published. Probably in the year 3827. Perhaps.


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2006)

chocolatines,


----------



## r e m y (23 Mars 2006)

Lesechos.fr vous proposent des vacances de reve !!
*Les_Echos-XTC-PNH-F5A3T-DD-9Z0M5@R.Ems7.net
*


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2006)




----------



## Fondug (23 Mars 2006)

*1. Présentation du Protocole de Réception Projet*

Le Protocole De Réception Projet (PDRP) est un document qui vient complémenter le Plan dAssurance Qualité Projet (PAQP).
*1.1 Objectifs du document*

Le Protocole De Réception Projet a pour but de préciser les dispositions générales et les modalités des réception du projet qui seront appliquées par les différentes parties.
Chacun des lots de réception définis dans le point ci-après, donne lieu à la constitution dun dossier de réception comprenant :
Ò les plans de tests de réception : définition de lorganisation, des responsabilités, du planning et description des scénarios de tests de réception,
Ò les fiches des tests de réception avec la description des :
Ò cas de tests,
Ò résultats attendus,
Ò les données de tests de réception,
Ò les résultats des tests de réception,
Ò les FDE (fiche de demandes) éventuelles,
Ò les PV de réception.
*1.2 Domaine dapplication : périmètre*

Le Protocole De Réception Projet concerne :
Ò la réception système intégré,
Ò la réception du logiciel,
Ò ainsi que tous les livrables contractuels décrits dans le PAQP.
La réception utilisateurs est effectuée par le client ; elle se fait sur la base des documents de spécifications fonctionnelles et techniques et des plans de tests de réception associés à chacun des lots de réception.
Chacune des réceptions utilisateurs permet de vérifier sur le plan fonctionnel, lensemble des points suivants :
Ò conversion des données automatique,
Ò initialisation manuelle des données,
Ò interfaces,
Ò produit paramétré,
Ò procédures et modes opératoires,
Ò le système intégré.
*1.3 Documents de référence*

Réf. Description
D1 Contrat, annexes et avenants éventuels applicables entre le client et X-log :
Ò contrat de licence du logiciel réf < à compléter >
Ò contrat de maintenance du logiciel réf < à compléter >
D2 Dossier de spécifications techniques du système dans sa dernière version validée.
D3 Plans de tests dintégration (par étapes) dans leurs dernières versions validées
D4 PAQP dans sa dernière version validée réf < à compléter >
D5 Plans de tests de réception utilisateurs (par étapes) dans leurs dernières versions validées
D6 Dossier de gestion de configuration dans sa dernière version validée
*2. Synthèse des Responsabilités*

*2.1 Définition des types danomalie*

Les anomalies ainsi que les évolutions sont définies dans le PAQP.
Les anomalies sont classées par niveau de gravité. Le tableau suivant donne pour chaque niveau, limpact et le délai dintervention.


Gravité​ 

Impact​ 

Délai dintervention​ 

Mineure​ 

Défaut mineur : défaut de présentation d'un écran, d'un état, ​ 

Aucun​ 

Majeure​ 

Une fonction du logiciel est défaillante, mais une solution de contournement existe​ 

Planifié​ 

Bloquante​ 

Une fonction du logiciel est défaillante, mais aucune solution de contournement nexiste​ 

sous XX jour dans 90% des cas​ 
< à compléter >
Pour les évolutions, le délai dintervention est déterminé à lissue de la phase danalyse.
*2.2 Ressources nécessaires*

Le client dispose des équipes chargées des opérations de réception conformément au PAQP. Il lui appartient de faire en sorte que ses équipes soient aptes à réceptionner le système et aient connaissance des documents de spécifications et des plans de tests de réception.
*2.3 *


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

>


Tu fais une série de physique ou quoi ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2006)

http://deepmix.ru/index-e.php

à écouter!


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais une série de physique ou quoi ?




Presque! Une série de statistiques! 

Et toi? tu me suis ou quoi?


----------



## Nephou (23 Mars 2006)

_Bon, le but du machin c'est de, sans réfléchir, coller le contenu de son presse-papiers dans le champ de contribution et de valider. (alt-s)

Pas de copier/coller ce que l'on veut.

En gros, je ma ballade, je vaque à mes occupations informatiques et autres, je décide de passer dans ce fil *comme ça sans rien préméditer je colle, je contribue et puis basta ! 

et ce une fois toutes les 3 heures au maximum

sinon je ferme 

bisous by Nephou
*_


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

l archer du 19 a dit:
			
		

> Donc en clair un sure loc est mieux que beaucoup d'autre viseur car il est plus précis est de meilleure qualité c'est bien ça?




si l'on omet les quelques soucis de jeux sur le bas de la reglette sur les derniers modelles et sa hantise de la pluie.....
plus un ou deux soucis de S.A.V.....peu de piece détaché...
un bon viseur quand tout va bien....

shibuya, ça fait 7ans ou plus que je tire avec et je viens de monter le dernier Dual Clik sur mon arc....
c'est costaud, incravable....mais le systeme de reglage est bien different de celui des AS ou SL...quand a l'ultima, atendons un peu avant de nous prononcer...
concernant le S.A.V....les pieces detaché sont chere...mais si non disponible en France, un simple mail a Tanabe suffit a regler le probleme....et pas AirMail....

ensuite, Reste AS... qui apres avoir connu de nombreux soucis sur ses premiers modéle, semble etre arrivé a quelque chose de bien serieux...et les nouveau SX100 comence vraiment a resembler a quelque chose...
de plus, les reglages sont super simple et le S.A.V. en france, est vraiment super....
apres...c'est une question de gout....puis ici, tout le monde en a...alors je prefere mon shibuya...

pour les spiga....trop de soucis il y a 8/9 ans donc apres etre passé chez shibuya, j'y suis resté....
et john copper....bah, a part Frangili qui semble bien l'aimer, je n'ai pas eu de retomber....


voila...vous savez tout de ce que j'en pense....


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2006)

Siret : 488 963 786 00014


----------



## chroukin (23 Mars 2006)

Specifications

Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 Graphics Core	
	256-bit graphics core running at 400MHz

	Up to 10.6 GB/sec memory bandwidth with DDR2 667 system memory

	1.6 GPixels/sec and 1.6 GTexels/sec fill rate

	Up to 224 MB maximum video memory

	2048x1536 at 75 Hz maximum resolution

	Dynamic Display Modes for flat-panel, wide-screen and Digital TV support

	Operating systems supported: Microsoft Windows* XP, Windows* XP 64bit, Media Center Edition 2004/2005, Windows 2000; Linux-compatible (Xfree86 source available)


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Mars 2006)

Sur Gamekult à l'instant 

"Comme Kindom Hearts, Ils accélèrent le jeu mais les bandes noires persistent..."


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Une équation toujours bonne à connaître :

résolution d'impression divisée par linéature de trame, le tout au carré, égale nombre de niveaux de gris obtenus.

Flasher à 2540 dpi avec une trame 150 permet ainsi d'atteindre - théoriquement - environ 289 niveaux de gris par couleur primaire. Sachant qu'il y a toujours un peu de perte dans le transfert sur le film ou sur la plaque, on est à peu près certain d'obtenir ainsi les 256 niveaux recherchés (étapes entre le blanc absolu et le noir absolu).

Comme le dit Claude, inutile de surcharger ses bécanes en montant plus haut, car les photos sont flashées en 8 bits par couleur primaire (256 niveaux pour le cyan, 256 niveaux pour le magenta, etc.).

En fait, la difficulté est de bien faire le distinguo entre la résolution de son fichier (en pixels par pouce linéaire) et la résolution de son périphérique d'impression (en points par pouce linéaire), ledit périphérique reconstituant chaque pixel du fichier avec ses minuscules "points imprimants" beaucoup plus nombreux et plus fins.
Là, je n'ai parlé que de la résolution d'impression.

Dans la pratique, ce qui est dommage c'est que bien peu d'imprimeurs changent leurs réglages de trames en fonction du papier utilisé. Généralement, ils restent bloqués sur des valeurs très élevées (genre trame 175) qui conviennent pour le papier couché, mais sont loin d'être idéales pour les papiers de création, à matière. Souvent pas mal de gâchis à ce niveau là...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

local corrections Blagnac


----------



## La mouette (23 Mars 2006)

http://mobile.feisar.com/utilities.html


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

je fais la récap ce soir. 

Avantage du mardi, c'est qu'il n'y a pas besoin de réserver.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





St Germain en Laye est une ville vivante le jours ! Bon, la nuit...




Copié pour envoyer à un poto sur un chat quand les autres sont sur un forum  c'est très compliqué parfois.:mouais:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Mars 2006)

http://helen.over-blog.net/


----------



## justme (23 Mars 2006)

Val Corr


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mars 2006)

Part. vend Saab 9.3 2.2 TiD 125 Pack, coupé, gris, 2002, 130.000 km, clim, régul vit : 8.000 . Tél. 04.42...


----------



## krystof (23 Mars 2006)

Cher Amok,

Si je décide de t'écrire ce MP, c'est pour te faire savoir à quel point je ne suis pas content. Tu as couché avec Docevil sans me prévenir, alors que nous avions parfaitement convenu (lire le MP précédent) que nous devions le conserver pour l'offrir à


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Mars 2006)

Posté dans le forum "quelle musique ecoutez vous..."


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

C'est presque un double post alors ? :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2006)

human


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Donator	iPantoufle
Team	 Macgeneration-fr (32283)
Score	 5388 (certificate)
Donator Rank	 101621 of 540958
WU	 44 (certificate)
Date of last
work unit	 2006-03-23 04:08:52
Active processors
(within 50 days)	 1
Active processors
(within 7 days)	 1


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Mars 2006)

_Bon, le but du machin c'est de, sans réfléchir, coller le contenu de son presse-papiers dans le champ de contribution et de valider. (alt-s)

Pas de copier/coller ce que l'on veut.

En gros, je ma ballade, je vaque à mes occupations informatiques et autres, je décide de passer dans ce fil *comme ça sans rien préméditer je colle, je contribue et puis basta ! 

et ce une fois toutes les 3 heures au maximum

sinon je ferme 

bisous by Nephou
*_


----------



## bebert (23 Mars 2006)

http://www.hcc-amsterdam.nl/brickfactory/scans/08000/8856/003.jpg

:rose:


----------



## da capo (23 Mars 2006)

(vide)

je viens de redémarrer...


----------



## Lio70 (23 Mars 2006)

California (Here We Come)


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, le but du machin c'est de, sans réfléchir, coller le contenu de son presse-papiers dans le champ de contribution et de valider. (alt-s)_
> 
> _Pas de copier/coller ce que l'on veut._
> 
> ...


Egarée? 


_<stories><story name="StoryD" id="U120368576080WxH"><content name="image" id="U120368576080Ec" loid="12.0.369926831"><item format="LMS_photo" type="picture" id="U1203685760800x" sref="U120368576080vND"></item></content></story></stories><svg><rect width="229.75" height="348.66" runaround="shape" xtransform="translate(9.80801 -4.635265) scale(0.0850233 0.0850233)" id="U120368576080vND" iref="U1203685760800x" sstyle="margin-left:4;margin-right:4;border-left-style:'none';border-top-style:'none';border-right-style:'none';border-bottom-style:'none';" x="790.61" y="419.55"></rect></svg>_

__


----------



## nicogala (23 Mars 2006)

On top of that, it has a variety of safety features that let Dad and Mom control their youngster's progress.

Ò (<- ça c'est le Alt+s ... c'est nul  )


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Mars 2006)

21:47
J'ai testé le lien et cela fonctionne, j'ai re-récupéré le fichier

*Comme quoi on peut en copier des conneries...*


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2006)

http://www.funny-games.biz/kitten-cannon.html


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Les gens bons
En tout homme sommeille un cochon et les marins ont une femme dans chaque port.


----------



## La mouette (23 Mars 2006)

2.16GHz Intel Core Duo/256MB
2GB 667 DDR2- 2x1GB SO-DIMMs
100GB Serial ATA Drive@7200rpm
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
BkLit Keyboard/Mac OS-SM
Airport Extreme Card&BT-SM


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

1Q883E






ben  c'est un code !!


----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2006)

Pareil que StarMac, .. mais moi, c'est le PC, (pas le mac hein, le PC  ) qui a planté!


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _<stories><story name="StoryD" id="U120368576080WxH"><content name="image" id="U120368576080Ec" loid="12.0.369926831"><item format="LMS_photo" type="picture" id="U1203685760800x" sref="U120368576080vND"></item></content></story></stories><svg><rect width="229.75" height="348.66" runaround="shape" xtransform="translate(9.80801 -4.635265) scale(0.0850233 0.0850233)" id="U120368576080vND" iref="U1203685760800x" sstyle="margin-left:4;margin-right:4;border-left-style:'none';border-top-style:'none';border-right-style:'none';border-bottom-style:'none';" x="790.61" y="419.55"></rect></svg>_
> 
> __



T'es vraiment une perverse, toi. :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Mars 2006)

http://imageshack.us/


----------



## kanako (23 Mars 2006)

www.xtrememac.com


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment une perverse, toi. :rateau:


 
Et ben: c'est le moment!


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mars 2006)

photographic


----------



## dada didouda (23 Mars 2006)

Actor - filmography
(1970s) (1960s) (1950s) (1940s) (1930s) (1920s)

Family Plot (1976) (uncredited) .... Silhouette at office of Vital Statistics
Frenzy (1972) (uncredited) .... Spectator at opening rally

Topaz (1969) (uncredited) .... Man in wheelchair at airport
Torn Curtain (1966) (uncredited) .... Man in hotel lobby with baby
Marnie (1964) (uncredited) .... Man leaving office
The Birds (1963) (uncredited) .... Man walking dogs out of pet shop
... aka Alfred Hitchcock's The Birds (UK: complete title)
Psycho (1960) (uncredited) .... Man in Cowboy Hat

North by Northwest (1959) (uncredited) .... Man Who Misses Bus
Vertigo (1958) (uncredited) .... Man walking past Elster's office
The Wrong Man (1956) (uncredited) .... Prologue narrator
The Man Who Knew Too Much (1956) (uncredited) .... Man in Morocco marketplace
The Trouble with Harry (1955) (uncredited) .... Man walking past Sam's outdoor exhibition
To Catch a Thief (1955) (uncredited) .... Man sitting next to John Robie on bus
... aka Alfred Hitchcock's To Catch a Thief (USA: complete title)
Rear Window (1954) (uncredited) .... Man winding clock in songwriter's apartment
... aka Alfred Hitchcock's Rear Window (USA: complete title)
I Confess (1953) (uncredited) .... Man crossing the top of long staircase
Strangers on a Train (1951) (uncredited) .... Man boarding train carrying a double bass
Stage Fright (1950) (uncredited) .... Man Staring at Eve on Street

Under Capricorn (1949) (uncredited) .... Man at Governor's reception
Rope (1948) (uncredited) .... Man walking in street after opening credits
... aka Alfred Hitchcock's Rope (USA: complete title)
The Paradine Case (1947) (uncredited) .... Man carrying cello case
Notorious (1946) (uncredited) .... Man Drinking Champagne at Party
... aka Alfred Hitchcock's Notorious
Spellbound (1945) (uncredited) .... Man leaving elevator
... aka Alfred Hitchcock's Spellbound (USA: promotional title)
Shadow of a Doubt (1943) (uncredited) .... Man on train playing cards
Saboteur (1942) (uncredited) .... Man in front of NY drugstore
Suspicion (1941) (uncredited) .... Man mailing letter
Mr. & Mrs. Smith (1941) (uncredited) .... Man passing David Smith on Street
Foreign Correspondent (1940) (uncredited) .... Man with newspaper on street
Rebecca (1940) (uncredited) .... Man outside phone booth

The Lady Vanishes (1938) (uncredited) .... Man in London railway station
Young and Innocent (1937) (uncredited) .... Reporter/Photographer outside Magistrates Court
... aka The Girl Was Young (USA)
The 39 Steps (1935) (uncredited) .... Littering man near music hall
Murder! (1930) (uncredited) .... Man on Street

Blackmail (1929) (uncredited) .... Man on subway
Easy Virtue (1928) (uncredited) .... Man with stick near tennis court
The Lodger (1927) (uncredited) .... Extra in newspaper office
... aka The Case of Jonathan Drew 
... aka The Lodger: A Story of the London Fog 

Filmography as: Director, Producer, Actor, Writer, Miscellaneous Crew, Second Unit Director or Assistant Director, Art Director, Editor, Himself, Archive Footage

Writer - filmography
(2000s) (1990s) (1940s) (1930s) (1920s)

Don't Give Me the Finger (2005) (play) (as Sir Alfred Hitchcock) 

Lifepod (1993) (TV) (short story) 

Notorious (1946) (screenplay contributor) (uncredited) 
... aka Alfred Hitchcock's Notorious
Forever and a Day (1943) (uncredited)
Saboteur (1942) (story) (uncredited) 

Number Seventeen (1932) 
... aka Number 17 (USA)
Rich and Strange (1931) (adaptation) 
... aka East of Shanghai (USA)
The Skin Game (1931) (adaptation)
Murder! (1930) (adaptation)
Juno and the Paycock (1930) (adaptation) 
... aka The Shame of Mary Boyle (USA) 

Blackmail (1929) (adaptation)
The Farmer's Wife (1928) (uncredited)
Champagne (1928)
The Ring (1927/I) (written by)
The Lodger (1927) (uncredited) 
... aka The Case of Jonathan Drew 
... aka The Lodger: A Story of the London Fog
Prinzessin und der Geiger, Die (1925) 
... aka The Blackguard
The Passionate Adventure (1924)
The Prude's Fall (1924) 
... aka Dangerous Virtue (USA)
The White Shadow (1923) 
... aka White Shadows (USA)
Woman to Woman (1923) 

Filmography as: Director, Producer, Actor, Writer, Miscellaneous Crew, Second Unit Director or Assistant Director, Art Director, Editor, Himself, Archive Footage


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mars 2006)

Spece de tarba tu fais quoi ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2006)

http://bmj.bmjjournals.com/cgi/content/full/327/7429/1459


----------



## MrStone (23 Mars 2006)

http://theflashblog.com/

:rose:


----------



## KomA_One (23 Mars 2006)

Setting up gnumeric (1.2.12-12) ...
/sw/var/lib/dpkg/info/gnumeric.postinst: line 7: scrollkeeper-update: command not found
dpkg: error processing gnumeric (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
Errors were encountered while processing:
 gnumeric
E: Sub-process /sw/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)


Il me colle a la peau ce gnumeric...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (23 Mars 2006)

Less than zero

Titre de film.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

27b
Rohrberg, Sebastian


Ger

297/2
297/1
54
6
594


2.
29a
Ivashko, Markiyan


Ukr

293/5
296/2
50
9
589


3.
29c
Tsyrempilov, Balzhinima


Rus

294/4
294/4
48
12
588


4.
23d
Nesteng, Baard


Nor

299/1
288/19
49
10
587


5.
23c
Rivolta, Alessandro


Ita

293/8
293/6
49
9
586


6.
25c
Galiazzo, Marco


Ita

295/3
290/12
47
11
585


7.
24d
Proc, Jacek


Pol

293/7
292/8
45
15
585


8.
21b
Hristov, Yavor


Bul

293/9
291/9
46
12
584


9.
24c
Frangilli, Michele


Ita

293/6
290/15
43
17
583


10.
30a
Ruban, Viktor


Ukr

288/14
294/3
45
13
582


11.
20d
Verge, Michael


Fra

290/11
292/7
43
16
582


12.
20c
López, Felipe


Esp

287/21
294/5
43
15
581


13.
21d
Tavernier, Oliver


Fra

289/12
291/11
42
16
580


14.
22d
Fiton, Jerome


Fra

288/15
290/14
42
15
578


----------



## jojofk (24 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

N'ayant eu votre mail qu'aujourd'hui, je vous réponds un peu tard et tiens à m'en excuser. Pour en venir directement aux faits (!) je n'ai tourné qu'une fois à la fac avec une PD150, et donc n'en suis pas un grand connaisseur. Mais j'ai eu l'occasion de manipuler certaines caméra SONY et en connais l'ergonomie générale, donc s'il y a un tout petit peu de temps pour l'apprivoiser, votre projet m'intéresse réellement. Pouvez vous simplement être plus précise quant aux dates de tournage et à la teneur du court métrage ?

Cordialement,


[à un pote sur msn avant envoi pour qu'il me dise les fautes, tout ça .....  marrant ce sujet!  ]


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mars 2006)

C'était pour dépanner ... 

http://media.telemarket.fr/imgprod/429A4162E12E6D98E1000000AC110A15.jpg


----------



## chroukin (24 Mars 2006)

Voici mon copier-coller parce que j'ai cliqué trop de fois sur le bouton envoyer car vBulletin ne réagissait pas (à tel point que j'ai cru que mon PowerBook avait planté ). Faut dire que poster à ces heures aussi... 



> -Doublon-
> Désolé j'ai dû envoyer pendant la maintenance des forums



Voila, désolé les modos


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)

PERPIGNAN 18h29
BARCELONA 21h45
Catalan Talgo


*


----------



## Galatée (24 Mars 2006)

http://www.swissinfo.org/sfr/swissinfo.html?siteSect=107&sid=6573700&cKey=1143186501000


----------



## lumai (24 Mars 2006)

http://anafraise.skyblog.com/pics/127829359.jpg


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça va bien!
> 
> Une semelle de soulier?





			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Une espadrille ?





			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Un napperon ?





			
				Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> C'est en plastique?
> ça se mange?





			
				Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Un sac à mains en crochet?





			
				Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Une jupe? une robe? Un habit?





			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Un coussin?





			
				Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça se porte?





			
				Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un accessoire de mode?



post dans le fil "MQCD ?"....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

http://plentycom.jp/en/steermouse/


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2006)

_compatible PalmOS 5.0. Elle supporte le Tungsten T3 (y compris de la zone en mode paysage) le mode d'affichage Hi-Res+ des Sony, celui des boutons du Treo 600. Elle apporte de la correction de bogues et améliore l'affichage. 
<br><br>_

je mettais à jour une fiche logiciel sur PalmAttitude...


----------



## r e m y (24 Mars 2006)

:hein: :rateau: :rose:   :mouais: :sleep:  :love:    [Plus]


----------



## Fondug (24 Mars 2006)

_Le Plan Qualité est un "document décrivant les modes opératoires, les ressources et la séquence des activités liées à la Qualité, se rapportant à un produit, service, contrat du Projet Particulier"._
*1.1 Objectif du PAQP*

_Le Plan Assurance Qualité Projet (PAQP) énonce les pratiques, les moyens et les activités à mener par les différents acteurs afin de satisfaire les besoins et la bonne fin du projet._
_Les principaux objectifs du PAQP sont les suivants :_
_Ò      fixer les droits et les devoirs des différents acteurs en matière de suivi de la qualité,_
_Ò      indiquer tous les moyens possibles pour répondre aux exigences techniques et qualité exprimées par le Client pour le projet,_
_Ò      donner au Directeur Projet les éléments qui lui permettent d'organiser son plan d'actions en matière d'assurance et de contrôle qualité (circulation de l'information, actions de contrôle, etc.),_
_Ò      donner à tous les participants du projet les procédures, les règles et les méthodes applicables sur le projet._

Tain, vivement que je le finisse ce [charte] de PAQP...


----------



## Nephou (24 Mars 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3720663#post3720663


----------



## chroukin (24 Mars 2006)

¹

(sans déconner, parce que je sais pas le faire avec le clavier dans Safari et j'en avais besoin, alors je le copie et colle )


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Mars 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=45

Dans * 	Présentez-vous 
*


----------



## chroukin (24 Mars 2006)

http://www.ludomac.com/news.php?id=432


----------



## jeromemac (24 Mars 2006)

[SIZE=+1]*Les devoirs de l'apprenti
*[/SIZE]

une quete de wow ...


----------



## bens (24 Mars 2006)

http://www.expatclic.com/eofi/v2/atelier/ouvrages/387/marque_page_sandrine_espagne.jpg

_(ds le fil du mqcd...)_


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)

le probleme de ce fil, c'est qu'il ne faut pas utiliser iClip...
ça enleve toute spontanéité....


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2006)

http://www.skyandsummit.com/Glacegeneve/index.html


----------



## dada didouda (24 Mars 2006)

Signets Safari.html


----------



## MrStone (24 Mars 2006)

4D4D4D



Pis faut un # devant, tant que j'y suis


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mars 2006)

30 801,920   	 0,032   	 32   	 0,02   	 16,23   	1200		 0,0   	1	 29 261,8   


Je suis au taf ...


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

ARTICLE 3 &#8211; Aide à la création cinématographique,  audiovisuelle et multimédia 

Dans le cadre du fonds régional d&#8217;aide à la création et à la production mis en place pour la période de 2005 à 2006, la Région Languedoc-Roussillon attribuera des aides à la création selon les dispositions qui suivent, prévues aux articles 4, 5, 8, 9 et 10 de la présente convention. 

Sous réserve de la règle de l&#8217;annualité budgétaire, dans la période 2005 à 2006, la Région Languedoc-Roussillon s&#8217;engage à poursuivre et développer son effort financier en faveur de la création cinématographique et audiovisuelle. 

Sous réserve de la règle de l&#8217;annualité budgétaire, le CNC accompagnera financièrement l&#8217;effort de la Région par une subvention forfaitaire globale annuelle, versée à la Région, et destinée à accroître l&#8217;intervention financière de la Région dans ce domaine. 


_
Collé dans mon dernier mail, I guess._


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)

Sizes: 1250, 1100, 1000, 920, 850, 780, 720, 670, 620, 570, 520, 470, 430, 400, 370


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Mars 2006)

*www.bigbanarchive.com* par exemple).    


...de là









Frontière de la borne de la limite  Une seule cartouche, perdue bêtement...


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Mars 2006)

www.dontclick.it


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Mars 2006)

[quote name='sheepherd' date='24/03/2006, 17:02 ' post='114609']Là où on rejoint le problème de la prédation et pour revenir au sujet du topic, c'est qu'aujourd'hui on demande aux éleveurs de passer plus de temps auprés de leur troupeau, de les manipuler plus souvent (parc de nuit, etc ...) et d'avoir des troupeaux de moindre importance.
[/quote]C'est là où ils n'ont rien compris du moins pas tous*. Perso j'ai acheté des actions EDF et grosso merdo je ne suis pas perdant pour l'instant mais j'ai trouvé mieux. Je vais descendre à la foire de Salon et je vais m'acheter un petit troupeau d'environ 200 brebis pas forcémment en bon état. Je loue un petit vallon dans le Mercantour en ZPP et tous les jours j'attache une brebis à une chaîne reliée à un piquet. Pardon, une le matin et une le soir. Je fais faire deux constats par jour vu qu'outre le prix de la bête qui me sera remboursée je toucherais chaque jour 2 fois la prime de stress du troupeau. En l'espace d'une estive je quadruple le montant du cheptel et en plus en fin d'été j'ai plus de bêtes ou si peu que ce n'est même pas intéréssants de les ramener en plaine en camion et pas besoin de les nourrir l'hiver...  

* Sais-tu qu'en Vésubie un éleveur à touché 89 000  en 2005 au titre de la prédation par le loup avec ce système. Quand il avait une attaque il camouflait les bêtes mortes de manière à n'en montrer qu'une pour le constat du matin et il faisait revenir le garde en prétextant une autre attaque dans la journée. Et si y'en avait eu plus, rebelote le lendemain matin, etc... Bingo la bête remboursée mais surtout à chaque constat la prime de stress. Qui a dit honte sur les bergers... :emote_wtf: 

Et pourquoi pas une prime de stress pour le transport vers les abattoirs pendant qu'on y est...

Et je suis pas en colère là... :emote_wink: 

*Je me referais pas...*


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Mars 2006)




----------



## dada didouda (24 Mars 2006)

netnewswire lite


----------



## Warflo (24 Mars 2006)

[%stime]

(*Le* truc inutile )


----------



## azrael24 (24 Mars 2006)

mes debuts avec photoshop (2 eme realisation)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

GaramondPremrPro-LtDisp.otf


----------



## dada didouda (24 Mars 2006)




----------



## Warflo (24 Mars 2006)

%ps[20]


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Mars 2006)

abgewandelt


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)




----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2006)

ya moyen kon aille tuer le messager cramoisi     ....


:mouais:


Recherche 3 gentils 60 cham tank et druide pour m'aider a aller tuer le messager cramoisi 


:mouais:


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2006)

Cci : ###@meonie.com, ###@meonie.com, ###@9online.fr, ###@club-internet.fr, ###@hotmail.com, ###.###@cegetel.net, ###@hotmail.com, ###_###@hotmail.com, ###@hotmail.com, ###@hotmail.com


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Mars 2006)

vorher in safari "apfel+alt+e"


----------



## kanako (25 Mars 2006)

Wbkbxrwxvf


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2006)

62137


----------



## takamaka (25 Mars 2006)

http://www.kamarade.lautre.net/article.php3?id_article=552


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Mars 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3106718&postcount=1


----------



## chroukin (25 Mars 2006)

> MISC : fait apparaître le menu que lon peut traduire par Divers.
> 
> MAP : fait apparaître le menu pour gérer les cartes et les campagnes.
> 
> ...




Edit : désolé j'avais mis un message de mécontentement croyant que j'avais été sensuré mais en fait c'est une erreur de ma part, j'avais posté dans le mauvais sujet :rose: 

Voici mon copier/coller d'hier soir :



> Voici tout de même mon copier coller :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Warflo (25 Mars 2006)

/lancer Marque du chasseur(Rang 2)


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mars 2006)

http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/v_for_vendetta/


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Mars 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mars 2006)

forfeit


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Intéressante conception des choses...



 (pas ici mais ailleurs)


----------



## Melounette (25 Mars 2006)

Je viens enfin de comprendre le but de ce fil. J'ai pas de pomme moué aussi, alors....
Bon j'y vais j'ai peur, zou !
http://45toursfoireux.free.fr/Senegal.JPG
 Mouhahahaaaa, c'te honte.


----------



## dada didouda (25 Mars 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## imimi (25 Mars 2006)

Allez zou, j'm'y pomme+V aussi 





Image postée dans le fil  Et avec Google (2)...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2006)

04 93 13 78 78


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2006)

-0.09


----------



## Melounette (25 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> -0.09


Centimètres ?


----------



## Galatée (25 Mars 2006)

[/B]

Rhaa le copier-coller qui sert à rien.
Désolée :rose:


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Mars 2006)

940

(Socket  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Mars 2006)

Ô que c'est verbeux.


----------



## titigrou (25 Mars 2006)

Isidore et Clémentine	Le Rap des carottes


----------



## kabeha (25 Mars 2006)

#import <stdio.h>

int main ()                                               
{                                                       
        printf("hello world");                       
        return 0;                                       
}

bof :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

Connaissant le prix HT (Hors Taxe) et le taux de la TVA (Taxe à la Valeur Ajoutée), comment doit on faire pour calculer le prix TTC et inversement, connaissant le prix TTC, comment calcule-t-on le prix HT?
Nous considérons un objet qui coûte 80 HT et le taux de la TVA est égal à 19,6%.

Solution : 
Prix TTC = Prix HT + TVA 
Pour calculer le prix TTC il faut ajouter les 19,6% de TVA aux 100% du prix TTC. Autrement dit : 
Prix TTC = (100% + 19,6%) x Prix HT 
Ceci est équivalent à : 
Prix TTC = 119,6% x Prix HT 
Un pourcentage est un rapport à 100, on peut donc écrire : 
119,6% = 119,6 / 100 = 1,196 
et donc : 
Prix TTC = Prix HT x 1,196 
Ces considérations nous ont permis de remplacer la formule de la règle de 3 par une simple multiplication. Dans notre exemple, nous obtenons : 
Prix TTC = 80 x 1,196 = 95,68

Traitons maintenant du cas inverse. Nous connaissons le prix TTC = 95,68 et nous voulons calculer le prix HT. Pour ce calcul, nous prenons l'opération inverse de la multiplication, c'est la division : 
Prix HT = Prix TTC / 1,196   "Le Prix HT est égal au prix TTC divisé par 1,196" 
Appliquons cette formule : 
Prix HT = 96,68 / 1,196 = 80 
Nous retrouvons donc les 80 HT que nous avions au début.


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Mars 2006)

une imposture française


----------



## valoriel (26 Mars 2006)

AppCB.icns


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

ahlalalalllllllll


----------



## valoriel (26 Mars 2006)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> #import <stdio.h>
> 
> int main ()
> {
> ...


toi, tu débutes en C, non?


----------



## bompi (26 Mars 2006)

nidump -r / /


----------



## Ichabod Crane (26 Mars 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Mars 2006)

http://fredkitchen.canalblog.com/images/coupe_tarte_fraise_pistache.jpg


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

http://www5e.biglobe.ne.jp/~arcana/StartupSound/images/window.en.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

EHOOOOOOO !! Tu dors Hélène ????


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Eurekâ, UnAm, DOUDOUNE23, XpliciTe.
> 
> Bienvenue sur MacGé.



(Presentez-vous)


----------



## chroukin (26 Mars 2006)

Bobby Fuller Four I Fought The Law

I'm breakin' rocks in the hot sun
I fought the law and the law won
I fought the law and the law won

I needed money 'cause I had none
I fought the law and the law won
I fought the law and the law won

  I left my baby and I feel so sad
  I guess my race is run
  But she's the best girl I've ever had
  I fought the law and the law won
  I fought the law and the law won

Robbin' people with a six-gun
I fought the law and the law won
I fought the law and the law won

I miss my baby and the good fun
I fought the law and the law won
I fought the law and the law won

  I left my baby and I feel so sad
  I guess my race is run
  But she's the best girl I've ever had
  I fought the law and the law won
  I fought the law and the law won



(trop bonne chanson)


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

còmo ser una mujer y no morir en el intento


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mars 2006)




----------



## SaraKa (26 Mars 2006)

3 volets de la réforme dun marché énergétique : 
- déréglementation proprement dite, soit la modification des règles du jeu applicables à lIndustrie.
o Autorisations données à dautres entreprises de commercialiser de lénergie et accès au réseau
- les restructurations industrielles devant permettre un meilleur fonctionnement du secteur dans le cadre de ces nouvelles règles
o casser le monopole existant : 
ß séparation verticale entre différentes activités (transport, production)
ß séparation horizontale
ß voire séparation régionale
- gouvernance du système avec création dun institution nouvelles : le régulateur sectoriel indépendant
o régulateurs : rôle essentiel : 
ß fixation des tarifs dutilisation des réseaux
ß organisation des marchés de gros
ß détermination tarifs réglementés


----------



## imimi (26 Mars 2006)

Ce que j'écoute en ce moment même !


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

même pas un ti bout


----------



## Burzum (26 Mars 2006)

http://www.explodingdog.com/january2/sometimesidothis.html


----------



## PommeQ (26 Mars 2006)

http://blog-invap.m6blog.m6.fr/images/medium_guitare.jpg


----------



## jphg (26 Mars 2006)

http://nectarine.ipsyn.net:8002/listen.pls


----------



## jphg (26 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> http://www.funny-games.biz/kitten-cannon.html



wouahahaha !


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

Terrible ce sujet !  

Hop :

_ca découle plus d'un paternalisme
teinté de néo-colonialisme latent, d'une capacité frelatée de s'émouvoir
parce qu'un pauvre peut avoir envie voire réussir à faire du cinéma, et pq
que les journalistes ont tellement l'habitude de voir les africains dans les
JT, qu'ils assimilent toute images d'africains (même les fictions) à un
morceau de JT._


Oui, je travaille aussi.


----------



## 222diablo222 (26 Mars 2006)

Le message suivant n'a pas pu être remis :
qu'est'c't'as fait encore


----------



## lumai (26 Mars 2006)

http://www.sulekha.com/blogs/blogdisplay.aspx?cid=30695&gclid=CN6j-aiO_YMCFSARQgodJg4Dgw


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2006)

<stories></stories><svg><path d="M447.09,380l12.81,-17.45c0,0 32.24,-28.15 32.24,-23.57l44.33,-33.43 4.7,-9.5c0,0 -8.06,-6.83 -8.73,-3.42c-0.67,3.42 -14.1,4.64 -14.78,4.03c-0.67,-0.61 -6.72,-0.63 -6.72,-5.37l0,-14.24 -2.69,-13.97 -8.73,-5.03 -2.69,-12.43 2.01,-6.57c0,0 0,-17.57 0.67,-18.28c0.67,-0.72 -1.34,-5.9 -1.34,-8.06l1.34,-11.66c0,0 -3.36,-2.11 -4.03,-5.81c-0.67,-3.69 -7.39,-4.37 -6.72,-4.03c0.67,0.34 -6.04,-4.27 -6.04,-6.72c0,-2.45 19.48,-25.57 19.48,-23.51c0,2.06 19.48,-20.67 19.48,-18.81l23.51,-7.63 32.13,0 18.67,0c0,0 29.8,21.79 29.13,20.39c-0.67,-1.39 4.7,14.63 4.7,16.12l6.04,10.99c0,0 -2.02,26.19 -3.36,22.6c-1.34,-3.6 -8.06,19.48 -8.06,19.48l-11.13,14.93 10.46,11.27c0,0 18.81,32.28 18.81,34.25c0,1.98 45,71.23 45,69.85l10.07,17.63c0,0 13.43,50.14 13.43,53.57c0,3.43 27.02,177.42 30.22,180.67l3.21,22.26 0.82,118.12 -0.02,24.38c0,0 -236.4,-1.74 -236.4,-0.87c0,0.87 -61.12,-29.55 -61.12,-29.55l-31.29,-17.07 -45.28,-19c0,0 10.07,-48.27 10.07,-47.88c0,0.38 8.06,-41.54 8.73,-44.33c0.67,-2.79 17.96,-83.75 17.46,-81.27c-0.49,2.48 10.33,-43.64 10.07,-44.33c-0.26,-0.69 -10.93,-59.17 -10.75,-58.43c0.18,0.74 -0.28,-16.57 4.7,-22.16c4.98,-5.59 35.6,-27.8 35.6,-26.19z" id="U220370812211lMH"></path></svg>


----------



## kanako (26 Mars 2006)

-_-



> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.



Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> -_-
> 
> 
> 
> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.



Y'en a qui copie-collent vraiment n'importe quoi


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

http://www.parisbouge.com/soiree.php?id=18157


----------



## dada didouda (26 Mars 2006)

http://www.lambda-education.ch/


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

******, vous copiez que des urls, vous... 

"http://www.autotitre.com/forum/up/f8bbaf7595.jpg"

Ah merde moi aussi


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2006)

*Cette page est actuellement indisponible. 
Vous êtes trop nombreux (101%). Veuillez réessayer dans quelques minutes ...
*

 


Nous sommes désolés pour la gêne occasionée. 
 Merci de votre compréhension ! 

* L' équipe  du Blog de GRug.................   *


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2006)

La FAIM........


----------



## La mouette (26 Mars 2006)




----------



## chroukin (26 Mars 2006)

Mon mien : 





> c'est utile aussi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthrad.php?p=3725630#post3725630


----------



## Ichabod Crane (27 Mars 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbul...30#post3725630


----------



## chroukin (27 Mars 2006)




----------



## valoriel (27 Mars 2006)

des étudiants motivés
Les pilotes sont, dans leur grande majorité, des étudiants qui viennent de finir leur première année de licence. Ils vous feront découvrir leur fac, quils se sont approprié! Les pilotes sont encadrés par des coordinateurs (en général des élèves de troisième année).


----------



## bebert (27 Mars 2006)

103002


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2006)

http://www.technofile.com/images/easy_rider_35.jpg


----------



## imimi (27 Mars 2006)

Directeur agence/Responsable Qualité

ENR 51.02/32-0301


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

[/QUOTE]


Oui désolé c'est un peu naze comme Pomme C Pomme V...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

1. Amis, il faut faire une pause,
J'aperçois l'ombre d'un bouchon
Buvons à l'aimable Fanchon,
Chantons pour elle quelque chose.

Ah! Que son entretien est doux,
Qu'elle a de mérite et de gloire
Elle aime à rire, elle aime à boire,
Elle aime à chanter comme nous.
Oui, comme nous. (bis)

2. Fanchon quoique bonne chrétienne,
Fut baptisée avec du vin;
Un Bourguignon fut son parrain,
Une Bretonne sa marraine.

3. Fanchon préfère la grillade
A d'autres mets plus délicats.
Son teint prend un nouvel éclat
Quand on lui sert une rasade.

4. Fanchon ne se montre cruelle
Que quand on lui parle d'amour,
Mais moi, si je lui fais la cour,
C'est pour m'enivrer avec elle.

5. Un jour, le voisin La Grenade
Lui mit la main dans le corset;
Ell' répondit par un soufflet
Sur le museau du camarade.


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

> http://blogdamned.free.fr?2006/03/27/140-apprendre-en-chanson



J'adore ce thread ! 
à chaque fois, je n'ai aucune idée de ce que je vais coller


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Mars 2006)

Pour faciliter le dénoyautage des cerises, faites tremper les fruits équeutés une heure dans de l'eau et des glaçons.


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Pour faciliter le dénoyautage des cerises, faites tremper les fruits équeutés une heure dans de l'eau et des glaçons.



ça fait du bien de voir qu'on n'est pas le seul à copier-coller n'importe quoi


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mars 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3709931&postcount=94


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mars 2006)

non, rien, trompée ..


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

&#8226;	Travaux sur boiseries et metalleries


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Mars 2006)

http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/isync/devices.html


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Reproduction du poisson-clown :

La reproduction du poisson-clown est très complexe. Plusieurs spécimens vivent ensemble près dune même anémone. Le spécimen le plus gros est toujours une femelle et le deuxième, par ordre de grandeur, est toujours le mâle reproducteur.
Tous les autres poissons sont des mâles à des stades de maturité différents.

Si on tue la femelle, le mâle se transforme en femelle et le deuxième poisson-clown (le plus grand) devient le mâle reproducteur. 

Les poissons-clowns sunissent pour la vie et leur parade amoureuse est élaborée.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

http://www.cosal.net/imp.php?page=archives/actu&id=686&PHPSESSID=00d3f299c24ad4c65257eb79caef37f9


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2006)

http://www.artchive.com/artchive/p/picasso/gtrceret.jpg


----------



## lumai (27 Mars 2006)

**********@***************.**

(une adresse mail, quoi  )


----------



## sofiping (27 Mars 2006)

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/2844278922.08._SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg

J'ai trouvé plus nul que moi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

| Reddito Fisso


----------



## Aerochris (27 Mars 2006)

http://krevard.ath.cx/deepsoul/

Super groupe bordelais de Soul


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2006)

Réponse à demande


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2006)

http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=370222


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Mars 2006)

Echelle des températures

+18 °C : les habitants d'Hawaï mettent deux couvertures pour dormir
 +10°C : les habitants d'Helsinki éteignent le chauffage, il fait trop
 chaud, et les russes se mettent au jardinage
 + 2°C : en Italie les voitures ne démarrent plus
 0°C : l'eau gèle
 -1°C : quand on respire ça fait de la fumée. De leur côté les russes
 mangent des glaces et boivent de la bière fraîche
 -4°C : ton chien essaie de squatter ton lit
 -10°C : en France les voitures ne démarrent pas
 -15°C : aux Etats-Unis non plus
 -18°C : les habitants d'Helsinki rallument le chauffage, pendant ce temps
 là les Hawaïens ont gelé
 -20°C : la respiration devient audible dans le froid, le visage gèle
 -21°C : si tu réussis à sortir le chien, ses besoins gèlent immédiatement
 -24°C : les voitures allemandes ne démarrent plus
 -27°C : ton chien essaie de rentrer dans ton pyjama
 -29°C : en Suède les voitures ne démarrent pas
 -33°C : plus aucune voiture ne démarre, sauf les russes
 -38°C : les russes referment leur manteau jusqu'au dernier bouton
 -43°C : les voitures russes ne démarrent plus, même à la vodka
 -50°C : les habitants d'Helsinki ont gelé
 -60°C : les phoques abandonnent le Pôle Nord pour aller vers le sud
 -75°C : le Père Noël quitte lui aussi le Pôle Nord
 -120°C : l'alcool gèle, les russes sont en colère


----------



## La mouette (27 Mars 2006)

La blonde en avion

C'est dans le vol Paris - New York, une blonde est assise en classe économique. Soudain elle se lève, direction la première classe et s'assoit à une place de libre.

L'hôtesse qui a vu le manège, se dirige vers la blonde et lui demande son billet.
Elle demande alors à la blonde de retourner en classe écono.
- Vous savez quoi? Je suis blonde, belle, je vais à New York et je reste assise ici.

L'hôtesse se dirige vers le cockpit et explique le problème. Le copilote dit qu'il va aller voir la blonde et lui expliquer.

Même réponse :

-Vous savez quoi ? Je suis blonde, belle, je vais à New York et je reste assise ici.

Le copilote revient, exaspéré.

Le pilote prend alors les choses en main :

-Vous savez, je suis marié à une blonde et j'ai appris à parler et à comprendre leur langage. Je m'en charge.
Il sort du cockpit et revient 2 minutes après :

-Problème réglé.
- Comment as-tu fait demande le copilote.

-Je lui ai dit que la première classe n'allait pas à NewYork!


----------



## krystof (27 Mars 2006)

Cher Docevil,

Concernant ton dernier MP je te répondrai ceci :

après notre sortie de samedi dernier, lorsque tu m'as ramené je t'ai demandé, par politesse, si tu souhaitais monter prendre un coup. Pour moi, c'était très clair. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu t'es mis dans tout tes états quand j'ai sorti les bouteilles. A quel genre de coup pensais-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Cher Docevil,
> 
> Concernant ton dernier MP je te répondrai ceci :
> 
> après notre sortie de samedi dernier, lorsque tu m'as ramené je t'ai demandé, par politesse, si tu souhaitais monter prendre un coup. Pour moi, c'était très clair. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu t'es mis dans tout tes états quand j'ai sorti les bouteilles. A quel genre de coup pensais-tu ?




ha ce vBull.... quel farceur


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mars 2006)

Safari ne peut ouvrir la page http://myguestmap.lorca.eti.br/guestmap.jsp?id=jo_6466&locale=en car le serveur ne répond plus.


----------



## valoriel (27 Mars 2006)

et je pense que 9,99 est un limite raisonnable.


----------



## chroukin (27 Mars 2006)

http://www.piregwan.com/tutorials/bouton2.php


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

fourniture et pose de toiture tuile sur charpente fermette, débord en bois	220	m2


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mars 2006)

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> fourniture et pose de toiture tuile sur charpente fermette, débord en bois    220    m2



manufrance a rouvert un site web?


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

estupido, j'étais sur le point de terminer un DQE, ce qui est à peu près le truc le plus chiant que tu puisses imaginer dans tes pires cauchemards...


----------



## PommeQ (27 Mars 2006)

*.
*


Et oui c mon dernier Pomme V !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> estupido, j'étais sur le point de terminer un DQE, ce qui est à peu près le truc le plus chiant que tu puisses imaginer dans tes pires cauchemards...



un dodécaphone quémantique à expression? longtemps que j'en avais pas croisé! T'en es content?


----------



## Macoufi (27 Mars 2006)

à 20,50(+5,10)


:mouais:


----------



## kanako (27 Mars 2006)

et des ceinturons ffe ça se trouve ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

Genre tu peux pas


----------



## Nephou (27 Mars 2006)

*Le Pape Benoît XVI a un iPod  *


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2006)

pendant peut etre cette période


----------



## Aerochris (27 Mars 2006)

LotsaWater


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à cet estupido de ZRXolivier._


----------



## dada didouda (27 Mars 2006)




----------



## kanako (28 Mars 2006)

http://www.blue-tec.com/locsuite/downloads.php


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Chaque homme est donc une affection de la substance divine et chaque mode particulier (chaque homme) est une modification du mode "homme".


----------



## jojofk (28 Mars 2006)

http://www.grapefruit.ch/iBackup/


----------



## Aerochris (28 Mars 2006)

Connaître son ignorance est la meilleur part de la connaissance


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

"erreur inconnue de conversation"


----------



## chroukin (28 Mars 2006)

Nightwish Ghost love score

We used to swim the same moonlight waters
Oceans away from the wakeful day

- My fall will be for you -
My fall will be for you
My love will be in you
If you be the one to cut me
I`ll bleed forever

Scent of the sea before the waking of the world
Brings me to thee
Into the blue memory

- My fall will be for you -
My fall will be for you
My love will be in you
If you be the one to cut me
I will bleed forever

Into the blue memory

A siren from the deep came to me 
Sang my name my longing
Still I write my songs about that dream of mine
Worth everything I may ever be

The Child will be born again
That siren carried him to me
First of them true loves
Singing on the shoulders of an angel
Without care for love n` loss

Bring me home or leave me be 
My love in the dark heart of the night
I have lost the path before me
The one behind will lead me

Take me
Cure me
Kill me
Bring me home
Every way
Every day
Just another loop in the hangman`s noose

Take me, cure me, kill me, bring me home
Every way, every day
I keep on watching us sleep

Relive the old sin of Adam and Eve
Of you and me
Forgive the adoring beast

Redeem me into childhood
Show me myself without the shell
Like the advent of May
I`ll be there when you say
Time to never hold our love

- My fall will be for you -
My fall will be for you
My love will be in you
You were the one to cut me
So I`ll bleed forever


----------



## kanako (28 Mars 2006)

(pffff, message trop court, j'y peux rien moa !!)


----------



## jugnin (28 Mars 2006)

Le ressortissant communautaire  a la possibilité de participer, de façon stable et 
continue, à la vie économique dun Etatmembre autre que son Etatdorigine, et 
den tirer profit favorisant ainsi linterpénétration économique et sociale de 
lintéressé à lintérieur de la communauté dans le domaine des activités non salariées.


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

passage de xx à yy


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

TD Droit constitutionnel
14 février 2006	Séance n°12
	Dissertation
	Groupe n°1
Plan détaillé
 «*La cohabitation*»

Attention*! Ce corrigé n&#8217;a qu&#8217;une valeur indicative*: il n&#8217;est pas un modèle de dissertation&#8230;
I. La cohabitation*: une «*épreuve de vérité*» pour nos institutions
A. L&#8217;ambivalence des institutions de la Ve République*:
«*Monarchie présidentielle*» ou régime parlementaire*?
Un régime hybride par nature
Cf. les intentions des constituants, les textes*: volonté à la fois de conserver un régime parlementaire et de restaurer la fonction présidentielle.
+ Débat sur la nature de ce régime hybride, qualifié de «*semi-présidentiel*».
Une interprétation présidentialiste imposée par le fait majoritaire
Le fait majoritaire, lié à l&#8217;élection du président de la République (PdR) au suffrage universel direct (SUD) a orienté la pratique vers une interprétation présidentialiste du régime. 
_ Effacement du régime parlementaire*: le gouvernement (gvt) applique la politique du PdR (contrairement à l&#8217;art.20), & le Parlement vote les lois proposées par le gvt = pas de réelle séparation des pouvoirs.
Transition*: Cette ambivalence est à l&#8217;origine de la faculté d&#8217;adaptation de nos institutions d&#8217;où&#8230;
B. La cohabitation, une mise à l&#8217;épreuve qu&#8217;il ne faut pas chercher à éviter
Rien ne justifie le refus de la cohabitation
> Arguments avancés contre une éventuelle réforme de la Constitution*:
Les institutions ont déjà fait preuve de leur faculté d&#8217;adaptation*;
Risque de dénaturer la Constitution de manière définitive pour régler un problème ponctuel.
> Arguments avancés contre l&#8217;interprétation gaulliste (cf. position R. Barre)*:
De la pensée de CdG sur la cohabitation, on sait peu de chose car il l&#8217;envisageait surtout entre exécutif et législatif. En cas de raz de marée de l&#8217;opinion, il aurait démissionné*; sinon en cas de défaite restreinte, il envisageait la nomination d&#8217;un gvt «*neutre*», de gestionnaires, tandis qu&#8217;il demeurerait le garant des intérêts supérieurs de la Nation. En cas de censure du gvt, dissolution. Si nouvel échec, démission du PdR*:
 «*Si je prenais l&#8217;initiative de dissoudre l&#8217;Assemblée et que les élections tournaient à mon désavantage, je serai obligé d&#8217;en tirer aussitôt la leçon. Quel homme serais-je si je m&#8217;accrochais alors que le peuple me désavoue*? De quelle autorité disposerais-je*?*» (In Alain Peyrefitte, C&#8217;était De Gaulle, Fayard, 1997).
A l&#8217;inverse, Balladur par exemple estime que les élections expriment un choix populaire qu&#8217;il convient de respecter. Par conséquent, il refuse un usage plébiscitaire, c&#8217;est-à-dire la démission du PdR.
+ sondages lors de  la 1ère  cohabitation vont dans ce sens*: les Français ne souhaitaient pas la démission du PdR.
Une occasion de voir les institutions fonctionner hors de l&#8217;emprise du fait majoritaire
La cohabitation met fin au fait majoritaire qui joue au profit du Premier ministre (PM) et accentue la présidentialisation du régime. 
Transition*: Fonctionnement du régime parlementaire = test pour la répartition des compétences qui jusque là n&#8217;était pas respectée.
II. La cohabitation ou le retour à la constitution*?
A. Une constitution redécouverte
La réaffirmation de la dyarchie de l&#8217;exécutif
> PdR arbitre qui rend le rôle décisionnel au PM (cf. art 20), mais la réapparition du pouvoir reste complexe.
_ Le PM est bien le premier décideur sur le plan interne, mais dans le domaine partagé (politique étrangère et européenne), PdR et PM sont co-décideurs. De plus, le PdR conserve des compétences propres et surtout sur le plan protocolaire, médiatique, symbolique, il reste le chef de l&#8217;Etat, l&#8217;incarnation de la Nation et le PM doit en tenir compte.
> Malgré les revendications du PdR (ex. le mot de Mitterrand*: «*la dissuasion, c&#8217;est moi*»), il n&#8217;existe pas en fait de «*domaine réservé du Président*»* selon l&#8217;expression de Chaban, mais des compétences partagées. Est-ce que cela correspond à l&#8217;intention du constituant*?
Cf. Olivier Duhamel «*dyarchie inégalitaire inversée*»*: en temps normal, dyarchie inégalitaire au profit du PdR*; en période de cohabitation, dyarchie inégalitaire au profit du PM. Mais pour les constituants, c&#8217;est la fonction présidentielle qui devait primer. 
+ Alain Peyrefitte*: «*la cohabitation devenue habituelle est une perversion de la Constitution gaullienne [&#8230;] Elle fait du PdR l&#8217;otage du gvt. Pour l&#8217;essentiel, le gvt est libre. Pour l&#8217;essentiel, le Président n&#8217;est pas libre*».
{Attention*! Le renversement n&#8217;est pas total*: le PdR ne devient pas simple collaborateur du PM car il conserve des pouvoirs propres et le PM doit, au moins formellement, respecter la prééminence de la présidence.}
*nous reviendrons sur le «*domaine réservé*» au cours de la séance n°17 consacrée au PdR
La constitution est dépoussiérée et légitimée
Alors que la Constitution de 1958 sommeillait dans le contexte du fait majoritaire, la cohabitation entraîne un retour au texte et donc au régime parlementaire.
> Effervescence des constitutionnalistes (ex. controverses sur la question des ordonnances).
> La Constitution supporte très bien la cohabitation alors que celle-ci n&#8217;était pas prévue (= «*Certificat de bonne santé de nos institutions*» François Goguel).
> La première cohabitation amène gauche et droite à se rallier définitivement aux institutions*: 
«*Une gauche génétiquement parlementaire s&#8217;est trouvée en situation de défendre la présidence face à une droite génétiquement présidentielle, devenue parlementaire par nécessité. Convenons que cette contradiction facilita la transition et aida à forger une nouvelle tradition.*» (In Philippe Ardant & Olivier Duhamel, «*La dyarchie*», Pouvoirs, n°91). 
> La Constitution fait l&#8217;objet d&#8217;une estime juridique plus soutenue et de modifications plus fréquentes. NB*: aucune révision n&#8217;a cherché à modifier le partage du pouvoir entre les deux pôles de l&#8217;exécutif et à éviter la cohabitation.
B. Une gestion plus consensuelle des institutions*?
Le refus de recourir à des solutions extrêmes malgré l&#8217;existence de dissensions
Il y a bien entendu des conflits, plus ou moins forts selon les cohabitations*: 
> très vifs lors de la première Cohabitation 
Ex. de la querelle des ordonnances*: le PdR refuse de signer 3 ordonnances en 1986 (privatisation, découpage électoral AN et aménagement du temps de travail). L&#8217;art. 13 contraint le gvt à reculer en empruntant la voie parlementaire, mais finalement le gvt aura gain de cause _ le PdR ne dispose donc que d&#8217;un droit de veto suspensif.
> plus rares lors de la deuxième, ils réapparaissent sous la troisième au fur et à mesure que s&#8217;approche la présidentielle.
NB*: sur le plan symbolique, quelle que soit la cohabitation il y a toujours «*le feuilleton de la cohabitation*»*: les petites piques savamment préparées par les états-majors politiques&#8230;
Mais refus des solutions extrêmes*: le gvt n&#8217;a jamais tenté de paralyser le PdR et celui-ci a toujours nommé un gvt conforme à la majorité parlementaire et n&#8217;a pas usé de son droit de dissolution.
La cohabitation, productrice de consensus*?
La cohabitation est un mode d&#8217;exercice du pouvoir qui est rendu possible par une dose minimale de consensus, et qui devient lui-même source d&#8217;un consensus accru. 
«*Si le consensus favorise la cohabitation, la cohabitation produit du consensus*» (Duhamel)
Consensus qui s&#8217;explique par un certain nombre de facteurs*:
> possibilité de recours mutuel (ex. rôle dissuasif du droit de dissolution) 
> à l&#8217;étranger la France parle d&#8217;une seule voix
> nécessaire partage de l&#8217;information pour que l&#8217;Etat fonctionne
> réseau interministériel (hauts fonctionnaires)*: coopération des conseillers dans les matières du domaine partagé {ex. rôle de Chirac dans la nomination de Kouchner en 1989 au Kosovo, ou désignation des commissaires français à Bruxelles, rôle salué par Jospin).
NB*: plusieurs révisions ont été réalisées même en temps de cohabitation («révisionnisme consensuel»). En 1999, par ex., on en compte 3*:
1/ Révision du 25 janvier 1999 = modification pour permettre la ratification du traité d&#8217;Amsterdam signé en 1997, conférant à la communauté des compétences nouvelles*;
2/ Révision du 28 juin 1999 = modification pour permettre la ratification du traité portant sur le Tribunal Pénal International (TPI)*;
3/ Révision du 28 juin 1999 = modification pour favoriser l&#8217;égal accès des femmes et des hommes aux mandats représentatifs et fonctions électives.
Conclusion*:
Les faits semblent donner raison aux partisans de la cohabitation*: non seulement la Constitution de 1958 a montré sa capacité d&#8217;adaptation due à son ambivalence, mais la cohabitation se révèle un mode d&#8217;exercice du pouvoir qui pousse au consensus. 
La présidentialisation du régime et l&#8217;apparition d&#8217;un fait majoritaire imparfait situe le risque d&#8217;affrontement non plus entre l&#8217;exécutif et le législatif, mais au sein même de l&#8217;exécutif, ce que les constituants n&#8217;avaient pas prévu. 
Par ailleurs, la cohabitation ne peut plus aujourd&#8217;hui être vue comme un accident, c&#8217;est le fruit d&#8217;une volonté populaire répétée qui s&#8217;explique à la fois par une volatilité accrue de l&#8217;électorat, et probablement, par une certaine méfiance à l&#8217;égard des partis politiques (la cohabitation permet d&#8217;éviter la mainmise d&#8217;un parti sur l&#8217;Etat et oblige les forces politiques à coopérer).


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

/Developer//Applications/Utilities/USB Prober.app


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2006)

http://www.dashboardwidgets.com/showcase/details.php?wid=672


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/28838


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

=h50+(10^6/($f$602+1000)-1000)+(h50*((10^6/($f$602+1000)-1000)/1000))


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Mars 2006)

stanislas lem


----------



## Yggdrasill (28 Mars 2006)

checking for /proc/stat... no
configure: error: Cannot find /proc/stat. Make sure you have a Linux-compatible /proc filesystem mounted. See the file README for help.


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Mars 2006)

http://killingjoke.com/images/discography/Nighttime.jpg


----------



## chroukin (28 Mars 2006)

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-03-28/#12560


----------



## dada didouda (28 Mars 2006)

http://www.reseau-stan.com/evenement/index.asp?rub_code=3&thm_id=50&evn_id=233


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> stanislas lem


 [Solaris ?]
280, rue James Watt


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Mars 2006)

3x50a  24-600vac  8.5-30vdc


----------



## imimi (28 Mars 2006)

FREQUENCE A 0


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

PANTONE Green U	57.31	-60.8	0.71
PANTONE Black U	35.54	1.43	2.7


----------



## Galatée (28 Mars 2006)

_*Tigane, de Guy Gavriel Kay.*
Une guerre depuis laquelle les états de la Palme sont dominés, soit par Brandin d&#8217;Ygrath, soit par Alberico de Barbadior, une contrée dont tous ont oublié le nom, un groupe de ménestrels et un curieux joueur de flûte, ainsi commence Tigane de Guy Gavriel Kay. Plongez-vous dans cette ambiance de l&#8217;Italie de la Renaissance, vous en sortirez rêvant à des pays perdus.

*L&#8217;Arcane des Épées, de Tad Williams.*
Véritable épopée, cette &#339;uvre de Tad Williams met en scène un jeune marmiton, Simon, une « tête-creuse » dont les parents sont morts, et le sort d&#8217;un monde menacé par un immortel Sithi. Cette série de huit volumes décrit, sur un fond d&#8217;aventures chevaleresques, le voyage initiatique de Simon et le passage à l&#8217;âge d&#8217;homme avec une grande finesse._

Envoyé par mail à mon namoureux pour lui rendre service.


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

http://www.cs.uu.nl/technical/services/vpn/


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2006)

(Can't You) Trip Like I Do	4:28	1997	Spawn: The Album	Crystal Method & Filter	Soundtrack	Fichier audio AAC	4,2 Mo	31/10/05 23:22	26/03/06 12:36		
Long Hard Road Out Of Hell	4:21	1997	Spawn: The Album	Manson, Marylin & Sneaker Pimps	Soundtrack	Fichier audio AAC	4,1 Mo	30/10/05 23:54			
Satan	3:45	1997	Spawn: The Album	Orbital & Kirk Hammett	Soundtrack	Fichier audio AAC	3,6 Mo	30/10/05 16:22	26/03/06 03:35		
Kick The P.A.	3:21	1997	Spawn: The Album	Korn & The Dust Brothers	Soundtrack	Fichier audio AAC	3,2 Mo	31/10/05 12:45	18/02/06 09:10		
Tiny Rubberband	4:12	1997	Spawn: The Album	Butthole Surfers & Moby	Soundtrack	Fichier audio AAC	4 Mo	01/11/05 00:40	11/02/06 11:23		
For Whom The Bell Tolls (The Irony Of It All)	4:39	1997	Spawn: The Album	Metallica & DJ Spooky	Soundtrack	Fichier audio AAC	4,4 Mo	30/10/05 22:59	20/02/06 14:02		
Torn Apart	4:53	1997	Spawn: The Album	Stabbing Westward & Wink	Soundtrack	Fichier audio AAC	4,6 Mo	28/10/05 21:11	25/03/06 22:56		
Skin Up Pin Up	5:27	1997	Spawn: The Album	Mansun & 808 State	Soundtrack	Fichier audio AAC	5,1 Mo	30/10/05 23:54	26/03/06 13:08		
One Man Army	4:14	1997	Spawn: The Album	Prodigy & Tom Morello	Soundtrack	Fichier audio AAC	4 Mo	30/10/05 11:50	18/02/06 05:18		
Spawn	4:28	1997	Spawn: The Album	Silverchair & Vitro	Soundtrack	Fichier audio AAC	4,2 Mo	29/10/05 14:04			
T-4 Strain	5:19	1997	Spawn: The Album	Henry Rollins & Goldie	Soundtrack	Fichier audio AAC	5 Mo	31/10/05 17:29			
Familiar	3:22	1997	Spawn: The Album	Incubus & D.J. Greyboy	Soundtrack	Fichier audio AAC	3,2 Mo	31/10/05 16:46	14/02/06 15:34		
No Remorse (I Wanna Die)	4:16	1997	Spawn: The Album	Slayer & Atari Teenage Riot	Soundtrack	Fichier audio AAC	4 Mo	29/10/05 13:42			
A Plane Scraped Its Belly On A Sooty Yellow Moon	5:26	1997	Spawn: The Album	Soul Coughing & Roni Size	Soundtrack	Fichier audio AAC	5,1 Mo	28/10/05 21:48			
This Is Not A Dream (UK)	5:15	1997	Spawn: The Album	Apollo Four Forty & Morphine	Soundtrack	Fichier audio AAC	5 Mo	01/11/05 04:33


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Mars 2006)

http://www.nintendo.com/mediaFiles/fDp6jkG4NYgUu74upE_kpwhmLp5Xq3-f.mov


----------



## Patamach (28 Mars 2006)

Collecting orders electronically 
Leverage Business Opportunities 
Reduce Trade Failures 
Speed-up Order Flow Management 
Improve existing post trade allocation systems 
Increase Sales/Trader efficiency

:mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Mars 2006)

http://www.cuk.ch/articles.php?unique=958&categorie_rech=humeur


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/advanced.exe?50;s=3258813555;


----------



## Warflo (28 Mars 2006)

Mouhahaha trouvez moi 
(la photo est bien mon copiez, je ne fais pas du HS )


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2006)

Le mec tout en bas à droite avec le blouson en cuir avec une tête d'abru.... heu qui a l'air super motivé ?


----------



## Lived Eht (28 Mars 2006)

418201002c1c01f641820040


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2006)

[mais foutez-les moi au turbin, ces jeunes branlotins, nom de d'la]

export INIP=`/sbin/ifconfig ${NWIF} | grep broadcast | awk '{print $2}'`


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Mars 2006)

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/cielmonsite/biere/simp.gif


----------



## Warflo (28 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le mec tout en bas à droite avec le blouson en cuir avec une tête d'abru.... heu qui a l'air super motivé ?


Nan, mais pas loin  
(tu peux parler tête d'abru...)


----------



## Yggdrasill (28 Mars 2006)

RESEAU ING 1_11Mb

Comme quoi...on trouve de tout avec une bonne carte wifi et un bus....


----------



## tatouille (28 Mars 2006)

SEXUALLY

mes regles de junk mail


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Rooooohh

Mais quand tu dis des trucs comme ça, c'est pour montrer que tu as compris les vannes?
Hein, dis?
C'est ça, hein?


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2006)

http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/1186/frankfrazettadancer7nf.jpg

_(bobby je te suis à la trace.....)...._


----------



## tatouille (29 Mars 2006)

rinocerose


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2006)

* V2.15 => V2.16


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)




----------



## kanako (29 Mars 2006)

[ QUOTE=Pascal 77]Non, d'accord avec Roberto, moi aussi, je suis content pour toi,[/QUOTE]


----------



## chroukin (29 Mars 2006)

Vous avez de quel sujet ça vient


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> si tu savais "vanner" cela se saurait tu m'en refais une comme ça et je fais une crise d'asthme :rateau:


C'était un "pomme/V", aucun rapport avec toi. 

(inspire, expire...)


EDIT :
T'as le droit de présenter des excuses, en fait, tiens c'est vrai ça...


----------



## bens (29 Mars 2006)

Moebius


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2006)

http://www.foon.co.uk/farcade/hapland3/


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

Jack Johnson 1

bah ... pourquoi pas


----------



## tatouille (29 Mars 2006)

$HTTP_RAW_POST_DATA



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'était un "pomme/V", aucun rapport avec toi.
> 
> (inspire, expire...)
> 
> ...


dans tes rêves c'est dans ton KARMA assume


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2006)

Il dit quoi il parle à qui lui?
Ya un sens?


----------



## tatouille (29 Mars 2006)

&#1090;&#1091;&#1087;&#1086;&#1091;&#1084;&#1085;&#1086;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

SALAMON L.M. et H. K. ANHEIER, 1998, The Non Profit Sector in the Developing World, Manchester University Press, Manchester and New York.


----------



## dada didouda (29 Mars 2006)




----------



## chandler_jf (29 Mars 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahaha trouvez moi
> (la photo est bien mon copiez, je ne fais pas du HS )



Waoooo 
tu es monté de Marseille faire une manif' à Thiers 

Mon dernier copie ctrl C / ctrl V :


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

pomme V :



> http://www.lesbrassins.com/


----------



## Galatée (29 Mars 2006)

http://www.printemps-bourges.com/pages_fr/programme/programme_complet.php


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)




----------



## chandler_jf (29 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> http://www.printemps-bourges.com/pages_fr/programme/programme_complet.php





j'ai mes places pour Raphaël et Cali:love:


----------



## Galatée (29 Mars 2006)

Chandler (un rapport avec Chandler Bing ?) et Picouto :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129974



_J'arrête, on me dit dans l'oreillette que ça n'a rien à voir avec ce fil. _


----------



## chroukin (29 Mars 2006)

http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Multimedia/mp3/fiches/33200.html


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Mars 2006)

|-)|-)|-)|-)|-)|-)|-)|-)


(ça devait être une conversation MSN très interessante...)


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2006)

La calendre est super enfoncée, et la peinture a bien morflé,
Le moteur gauche s'est fait la malle. On dirait un kart à pédales !
Comment j'vais dire ça à papa, au centre ils voudront plus de moi,
Le rétro gauche est tout pété, et les planitrons sont tombés.

Oh ****** Goldorak est mort
Impossible de le r'démarrer
Alala Goldorack est mort
C'est sûr mon père il va me tuer !
Il faut que j'arrive à joindre Alkor.
Je crois que le delco est pété
Allez, des *******s, j'suis le prince d'Euphor
Je vais quand même pas me mettre à chialer !

Je me revois bien sortir d'la boîte, après sur la p'tite route je déboîte,
J'ai vu débouler le lapin, j'ai lancé les fulguro-poings !
Pourtant c'était bien au Xenon, Venusia était trop canon
Elle s'est cassée avec Bioman, et maintenant j'me prend un platane !!

Et voilà Goldorak est mort
Impossible de le r'démarrer
et ben ouais Goldorack est mort
C'est sûr mon père il va me tuer.
Comment je m'ai mangé le rebord
Et le rail de sécurité !
Sans dec je préfèrerai être mort
Au contrôle technique là c'est rapé..

Madame, pardon de vous déranger, est-ce que je pourrais téléphoner ?
Oui, je sais, je suis habillé marrant..., Pour le Japon je fais le 01 devant ?
Allo papa j'ai un pépin. Je suis entre Tergnier et Amiens,
Je sais j'ai pas pris mon portable.. ah ok il est sur la table.

Ecoute papa, il faut que j'te dise.
Oui, je sais, j'ai pas pris ma carte grise...
Bon y a des trucs plus importants !
******, c'est bon, passe-moi maman !!
Quoi.. j'ai jamais eu d'maman ?
Mais tu m'l'avais pas dit avant ...
Je croyais que tu m'cachais ma mère
Parce que c'était le grand stratéguerre.

Et voilà Goldorak est mort
Impossible de le r'démarrer
Et ben ouais Goldorak est mort
Il te reste du câble à remorquer ?
C'est bon me traite pas de tête de mort
Je sais qu'c'est cher pour réparer,
Faut d'mander des pièces à Albator
Et il fait raquer l'******..

Goldorak est mort...


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2006)

Joga Bonita....


----------



## AntoineD (30 Mars 2006)

http://www.duo-concept.com/


----------



## tatouille (30 Mars 2006)

```
/*
 *  py_cpu.c
 *  cpu.so
 *
 *  Created by plumber on 10/02/06.
 *  Copyright 2006 OpenSpecies. All rights reserved.
 *
 */
 
#include <Python.h>
#include <py_cpu.h>

static PyObject *
Py_processor_number(PyObject *self)
{                                
    unsigned int num_proc = processor_number();
    return Py_BuildValue("i",num_proc);
}

static PyObject *
Py_processor_clock_speed(PyObject *self)
{  
    unsigned long proc_speed = processor_clock_speed();
    return Py_BuildValue("l",proc_speed);
}

static PyObject *
Py_processor_clock_speedMHz(PyObject *self)
{  
    unsigned long proc_speed = processor_clock_speedMHz();
    return Py_BuildValue("l",proc_speed);
}

static PyObject *
Py_processor_info(PyObject *self)
{  
    
    unsigned long proc_speed = processor_clock_speedMHz();
    unsigned long bus_speed = processor_bus_speedMHz();
    unsigned long proc_cache_size = processor_cache_linesize();
    unsigned long RAMsize = RAM_sizeMB();
    
    /*
    char speed_str[200];
    sprintf(speed_str,\
            "bus frequence : %d MHz\ncore frequence : %i MHz\nmemory : %i MB\nL1 cache : %i",\
            bus_speed,proc_speed,RAMsize,proc_cache_size);
    
    return  Py_BuildValue("s",speed_str);
    */
    
    return  Py_BuildValue("{s:i,s:i,s:i,s:i}",\
                        "CORE",proc_speed,\
                        "BUS",bus_speed,\
                        "L1",proc_cache_size,\
                        "RAM",RAMsize\
                );
}

static PyObject *
Py_is_i386(PyObject *self)
{    
    unsigned int _is_i386 = is_i386();
    
    if(_is_i386 == 1)
         return Py_True;

    return Py_False;
}

static PyObject *
Py_is_ppc(PyObject *self)
{    
    unsigned int _is_ppc = is_ppc();
    
    if(_is_ppc == 1)
         return Py_True;

    return Py_False;
}

static PyObject *
Py_is_ppc64(PyObject *self)
{    
    unsigned int _is_ppc_64 = is_ppc64();
    
    if(_is_ppc_64 == 1)
         return Py_True;

    return Py_False;
}

static PyObject *
Py_is_ppcG3(PyObject *self)
{    
    unsigned int _is_ppc_g3 = is_ppcG3();
    
    if(_is_ppc_g3 == 1)
         return Py_True;
         
    return Py_False;
}

static PyObject *
Py_is_ppcG4(PyObject *self)
{    
    unsigned int _is_ppc_g4 = is_ppcG4();
    
    if(_is_ppc_g4 == 1)
         return Py_True;
    
    return Py_False;
}

static PyObject *
Py_is_ppcG5(PyObject *self)
{    
    unsigned int _is_ppc_g5 = is_ppcG5();
    
    if(_is_ppc_g5 == 1)
         return Py_True;
    
    return Py_False;
}

static struct PyMethodDef py_cpu_methods[] = {
        {"proc_number",Py_processor_number,1},
        {"proc_speed",Py_processor_clock_speed,1},
        {"proc_speedMHz",Py_processor_clock_speedMHz,1},
        {"proc_info",Py_processor_info,1},
        {"is_i386",Py_is_i386,1},
        {"is_ppc",Py_is_ppc,1},
        {"is_ppc64",Py_is_ppc64,1},
        {"is_ppcG3",Py_is_ppcG3,1},
        {"is_ppcG4",Py_is_ppcG4,1},
        {"is_ppcG5",Py_is_ppcG5,1},
        {NULL,NULL}
};

void initcpu()
{
    (void) Py_InitModule("cpu",py_cpu_methods);
}
```


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mars 2006)

279,2
272,6
234,5
233,9
235,0
234,1
234,3
229,8


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

http://www.all4sound.co.kr/midifolder/shop/GA0002-s.jpg


----------



## tatouille (30 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Joga Bonita....


canto il faut qu'il arrete je sais pas quoi mais faut qu'il arrete l'anglais en tout les cas 



beautifulllllllllllllll

pompom

FATFLAGS = -arch i686 -arch ppc -Wl,-syslibroot,/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk


----------



## AntoineD (30 Mars 2006)

Le problème avec les grands quotidiens, c'est que, quand on y va pour la première fois, on est un peu impressionné.

La semaine dernière, j'avais justement avec les iconographes de deux d'entre eux. Accueils très différents. Avant cela, j'ai réalisé via photoweb [un livre photo|http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=71358&page=21#407], ça prend deux jours et vous l'avez déjà chez vous ! Bref, j'étais un peu fier d'avoir autre chose que des 10x15 tout pourraves à présenter... Pas encore la classe d'un vrai book 40x50 mais je gagne pas encore ma vie !

La vie n'étant pas parfaite, pour mon rendez-vous avec N.J., lundi matin, mon ''book'' n'est pas encore arrivé... je me présente donc avec des 13x18 ! Bon an, mal an, j'en prends mon partie et tache de commenter l'avancée des photos au fur et à mesure qu'il les regarde. La première fois que j'ai rencontré cet homme, il avait assez insisté sur l'importance de raconter une histoire, sur l'importance du contexte, aussi. J'ai encore tout à prouver alors je m'efforce de montrer que je n'ai pas réalisé mes prises de vue sans réfléchir. Ça tombe bien : c'est effectivement le cas.$$$
Ça se passe pas trop mal et je finis même par manger avec les trois iconos présents. Si j'ai bel et bien conscience que je n'ai pas encore la stature des grands, j'ai au moins le sentiment que mes images parlent enfin, malgré quelques ratées... on me fait remarquer qu'il y aurait pu y avoir moins de photos dans la sélection, ç'eût été plus efficace. C'est vrai. En tout cas, on m'a donné les montants des piges... j'ose espérer que ce n'est pas anodin, et qu'un jour on va m'appeler pour me demander des sujets. Le truc amusant, c'est qu'il y a bien 7-8 iconographes avec leur


----------



## imimi (30 Mars 2006)

Démérite


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

I. Notion de fonction
D est un intervalle ou une réunion d'intervalles de . Fabriquer, ou définir une fonction f de D dans , c'est associer à chaque réel x de D un réel et un seul, noté f(x). 
On dit que D est l'ensemble de définition de f, ou encore que f est définie sur D. Le réel f(x) s'appelle l'image de x par f. 
Exemples : 
       la fonction f définie sur  par f(x)= 2 associe à tout réel x le réel 2. Tous les réels ont la même image. On dit alors que f est une fonction constante. 
       par la fonction f définie sur  par f(x)= x, chaque réel a pour image lui-même. On dit que f est la fonction identité de . 
       les fonctions f définies sur  par f(x) = ax + b sont des fonctions affines. Par exemple la fonction f définie sur  par f(x) = 2x + 3. 

Notez qu'une fonction constante est une fonction affine (cas où a = 0). La fonction définie sur  par f(x) = x est aussi une fonction affine (cas où a = 1; b = 0).

II. Les problèmes de notation
f est une fonction de D dans ; on peut la désigner par l'écriture suivante : 
f :   D  
       x  f(x) 

Exemple : f :     
                        x  x² 

Signification de cette notation : f est la fonction définie sur  qui à tout réel associe son carré.
III. Les problèmes de l'ensemble de définition
Illustrons sur deux exemples comment on peut trouver l'ensemble de définition D de certaines fonctions f. 
Exemples : 
a) Il y a un dénominateur dans l'écriture de f(x). 
     f(x) = 
x étant un réel, l'écriture  ne désigne un réel que si: 2x + 5  0, soit x   . 
Donc: D = - . 
b) Il y a une racine carrée dans l'écriture de f(x). 
     f(x) = 
x étant un réel, l'écriture  ne désigne un réel que si : x - 1  0, soit x  1. 
Donc: D = .


----------



## maiwen (30 Mars 2006)

2° 19'

 mystère


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2006)

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/7687/smile0124pg.jpg


----------



## flyincarpette (30 Mars 2006)

In the USA, Umpqua Bank has developed a new branch 'store concept' that it hopes will change the way consumers interact with retail banks. The new 'neighbourhood stores' concept integrates bank branches with community elements - such as boutiques and cafes - to offer bank customers a place to browse local merchandise, drink coffee, and find out about community events. 

The new stores were designed to be smaller, faster to build, and more flexible than traditional retail bank branches. They also feature a 'Discover Wall' - an interactive, multi-screen display that covers an entire wall of the store. Using in-store product information pieces that contain product-coded RFID tags, the wall responds to areas of customer interest with...



Ma vie est passionnante...


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2006)

http://www.yousendit.com/


----------



## macam (30 Mars 2006)

Unable to attach to the CGI server


sympa non


----------



## Ichabod Crane (30 Mars 2006)




----------



## imimi (30 Mars 2006)




----------



## AntoineD (30 Mars 2006)

L'expansion


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Mars 2006)

http://www.photohype.com/Europe/BPC Guinness Shamrock.jpg


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2006)

http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...ID=02f93cee2-b8f1-aeb1-1d8b-61faffe3169a&Fr=3


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

humm pis ces petits coeurs en présentation m'ont l'air plus que sympathiques en plus de çà


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Mars 2006)

8h-10h
10h-12h
13h-15h
15h-17h
17h-19h


----------



## Galatée (30 Mars 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Craquounette.


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Mars 2006)

TD Droit constitutionnel

21 mars 2006	Séance n°16
	Dissertation
	Groupe n°1
- Plan détaillé -
«*La loi sous la Ve République*»
Attention*! Ce corrigé n&#8217;a qu&#8217;une valeur indicative*: c&#8217;est un outil de révision&#8230;
Introduction*:
«*La loi est l&#8217;expression de la volonté générale*». Enoncée dans l&#8217;article 6 de la DDHC en 1789, cette conception est issue des idées rousseauistes, théorisées ensuite par Raymond Carré de Malberg dans son ouvrage La loi, expression de la volonté générale. La tradition française a ainsi fait de la loi la norme suprême, inconditionnée, irréductible et incontrôlable à laquelle aucune autre norme ne peut porter atteinte.
En rupture avec cette longue tradition française, la Ve République introduit une innovation radicale*: elle enferme la loi dans un domaine précis, défini, limité et l&#8217;insère dans une hiérarchie des normes par le biais du contrôle de constitutionnalité. Néanmoins, cette révolution juridique est à nuancer. En effet, elle trouve ses origines dans les décrets-lois de la IIIe République, et s&#8217;agissant de la IVe République, dans la loi du 17 août 1948 ou dans l&#8217;avis du Conseil d&#8217;Etat de 1953, qui battaient déjà en brèche la compétence de droit commun de la loi.
En déterminant précisément le domaine de la loi, la Constitution de 1958 distingue ainsi la définition formelle de la définition matérielle de la loi. Les deux ne coïncident plus puisque la loi n&#8217;est pas seulement caractérisée comme l&#8217;&#339;uvre d&#8217;un Parlement, seul dépositaire de la volonté générale. Certes, l&#8217;article 34 reprend la définition traditionnelle et dispose que la loi est votée par le Parlement. Mais ce faisant, il s&#8217;avère inexact, puisqu&#8217;il omet d&#8217;emblée les lois référendaires, les ordonnances de l&#8217;article 38 ou les actes pris en période d&#8217;application de l&#8217;article 16. Par conséquent, cette définition formelle doit être complétée par une définition matérielle*: la loi devient ainsi tout acte posant une règle générale permanente dans un domaine attribué au législatif. 
Il s&#8217;agit alors de cerner dans quelle mesure cette définition matérielle de la loi est parvenue à s&#8217;imposer, en vue d&#8217;estimer si la révolution juridique annoncée a été effective au regard de la pratique depuis 1958. 
A cette fin, il faut établir le constat que la loi sous la Ve République ne relève plus exclusivement du Parlement. Et quand bien même elle est l&#8217;&#339;uvre du Législateur traditionnel, il est à démontrer que son élaboration s&#8217;effectue à la fois sous la dictée de l&#8217;exécutif et la correction du Conseil constitutionnel.
*

I &#8211; La loi ne relève plus exclusivement du Parlement
L&#8217;article 34 énonce que la loi est votée par le Parlement. En cela, il inscrit la Constitution de 1958 dans la continuité de la conception traditionnelle de la loi. 
Cette disposition est cependant bien loin de correspondre à la réalité institutionnelle et pratique de la loi sous la Ve République, caractérisée par la limitation des compétences du Parlement, voire la confiscation de son rôle législatif.
Une compétence limitée du Parlement
>	Art. 34 de la Constitution de 1958*: énumération des matières réservées à la loi. Dans certaines matières, la loi fixe les règles mais pour d&#8217;autres, elle ne fait qu&#8217;édicter des principes fondamentaux, le pouvoir réglementaire disposant d&#8217;une compétence subsidiaire pour édicter les règles. Cependant, cet article ne résume pas à lui seul tout le domaine de la loi, d&#8217;autres articles imposant également le recours à la loi &#8211; souvent de manière redondante. Par ailleurs, le Préambule de la Constitution renvoie aussi bien au Préambule de 1946 qu&#8217;à la Déclaration de 1789, qui font également fréquemment référence à la loi.
>	Le Conseil constitutionnel lui-même est venu réduire la distinction entre les articles 34 et 37, par une décision du 30 juillet 1982, dans laquelle il affirme que la «*Constitution n&#8217;a pas entendu frapper d&#8217;inconstitutionnalité une disposition de nature réglementaire contenue dans une loi*». Il a ainsi consacré l&#8217;abandon de la définition matérielle de la loi, qui peut aussi porter sur des dispositions relevant normalement du domaine du règlement.
Une compétence confisquée au Parlement
Cf. art. 92 de la Constitution de 1958 (abrogé par la loi constitutionnelle du 4 août 1995)*: le gouvernement pouvait légiférer par voie d&#8217;ordonnances pour mettre en place la nouvelle Constitution (320 ordonnances émises), ces ordonnances pouvant porter sur les organes et toutes les institutions de la nation
Parallèlement, le Parlement peut être dessaisi de sa compétence au profit*:
>	du peuple par l&#8217;article 11 (préciser les modalités de recours et son champ d&#8217;application)*;
>	du président de la République en période d&#8217;application de l&#8217;article 16, qui prévoit la concentration de la totalité des pouvoirs entre les mains du chef de l&#8217;Etat*;
>	du gouvernement, par les ordonnances de l&#8217;article 38, qui permettent au gouvernement de légiférer en lieu et place du Parlement si celui-ci est consentant, la seule exigence impliquant le Parlement étant le dépôt et le vote du projet de loi d&#8217;habilitation.
Transition*:
Si la loi ne relève plus totalement de la compétence du Parlement &#8211; ce qui était également le cas dans la pratique des Républiques antérieures avec les décrets-lois et autres lois d&#8217;habilitation de l&#8217;exécutif à légiférer, la révolution juridique annoncée de la délimitation des domaines de la loi et du règlement a finalement été un coup d&#8217;épée dans l&#8217;eau*: la loi a quasiment recouvré la plénitude de son domaine d&#8217;action. 
Pour autant, certaines évolutions engagées par la Constitution de 1958 vont effectivement recevoir leur concrétisation, modifiant la conception et la pratique de la loi sous la Ve République.

II &#8211; Une &#339;uvre parlementaire rationalisée et contrôlée
C&#8217;est sans doute dans la rationalisation et le contrôle de constitutionnalité des lois que se situe la réalité de la révolution juridique annoncée en 1958. 
Paradoxalement, alors que les Constituants s&#8217;étaient focalisés sur le domaine de la loi, c&#8217;est bien l&#8217;installation &#8211; notamment par la pratique &#8211; d&#8217;un véritable contrôle de constitutionnalité qui constitue l&#8217;innovation majeure de la loi sous la Ve République
La loi sous la dictée de l&#8217;exécutif
Le gouvernement peut orienter, voire décider de la procédure législative*: il détient en effet l&#8217;initiative, la maîtrise de l&#8217;ordre du jour, la possibilité de s&#8217;opposer aux amendements, la procédure du vote bloqué, la maîtrise de la navette, la réunion de la CMP, la décision de faire statuer l&#8217;Assemblée nationale en dernier ressort, la déclaration de l&#8217;urgence, l&#8217;adoption d&#8217;un texte sans vote (49.3).
De son côté, le Président peut également demander une nouvelle délibération (art.10), consacrant une sorte de veto présidentiel provisoire en matière législative, quoique très peu usité.
Avec l&#8217;émergence du fait majoritaire, la loi devient très politisée*: elle fait l&#8217;objet d&#8217;effet d&#8217;annonce et du souci politique de voir une loi porter son nom&#8230; Cette politisation s&#8217;avère néanmoins problématique au regard de l&#8217;inflation législative*: c&#8217;est ce que le Conseil d&#8217;Etat souligne depuis une quinzaine d&#8217;années dans ses rapports annuels.
La loi sous la contrôle du Conseil constitutionnel
Rappeler l&#8217;omnipotence grandissante du Conseil dans la pratique de la loi, avec l&#8217;affirmation progressive de son pouvoir de contrôle, voire d&#8217;interprétation.
> S&#8217;agissant des ordonnances (art.38), il vérifie que la délégation n&#8217;est pas trop imprécise*: ce fut le cas notamment en 1986 sur les privatisations _ contre-pouvoir face à la majorité.
> En tant que «*chien de garde de l&#8217;exécutif*», il disqualifie une disposition législative qui serait intervenue dans le domaine réglementaire. Quand le gouvernement veut modifier un texte, il peut demander au Conseil de déclarer que ceux-ci portent bien sur des matières réglementaires (art 37.1).
De plus, le contrôle de constitutionnalité des lois a été renforcé par deux facteurs majeurs*: 
1/ L&#8217;introduction de l&#8217;ensemble du Préambule dans le bloc de constitutionnalité par la décision du 16 juillet 1971 sur la liberté d&#8217;association.
2/ La révision d&#8217;octobre 1974 sur la saisine, l&#8217;étendant à soixante députés ou sénateurs, ce qui consacre le rôle de contrôle de l&#8217;opposition en matière législative.
A cela s&#8217;ajoutent les méthodes développées par le Conseil, comme l&#8217;introduction dans ses décisions de «*réserves d&#8217;interprétation*» dont la portée peut être neutralisante, ou au contraire constructive, lorsqu&#8217;elles s&#8217;apparentent à une directive.
_ D&#8217;où critique de cette puissance dévolue au Conseil, qui agite le spectre d&#8217;un «*gouvernement des juges*» (à nuancer car désormais en recul)
*
Conclusion*:
La révolution apparente de 1958 semble avoir été neutralisée en pratique, sous l&#8217;effet des circonstances politiques et du fait majoritaire. Néanmoins, la loi a subi une évolution certaine sous la Ve République. 
Si le domaine de la loi tend à perdre son caractère de domaine d&#8217;attribution, la véritable innovation réside dans le fait que c&#8217;est le gouvernement et lui seul qui détermine les conditions d&#8217;intervention du législateur, et surtout dans le fait que la loi s&#8217;inscrit dans une hiérarchie des normes affermie. 
La loi n&#8217;en demeure pas moins une question problématique, à l&#8217;image de l&#8217;inflation législative dénoncée de manière récurrente par le Conseil d&#8217;Etat, et en raison de l&#8217;influence croissante du droit communautaire sur la production législative nationale.


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2006)

*"FAIRE LE VIN DU CONSOMMATEUR ET NON CELUI DU PRODUCTEUR"* "S'ADAPTER À LA MONDIALISATION"


Voilà, c'est fait, MONDOVINO est en route, le vin français perd des PDM à l'étranger, alors on le mondialise, le raisonnement par l'absurde, face à la concurrence, seul la spécialisation permet de ne pas mourir, bah là nan on va globaliser, standardiser, moi ça me dégoûte franchement, ça me donne envie de dégueuler cette bêtise.

Faire le vin du consommateur, voilà qui résume tout, c'est clairement dit par nos dirigeants, on doit faire le vin que le consommateur veut, le consommateur que je suis, forcément ignare, forcément vulgaire, ce n'est pas moi qui doit décider du goût du vin il faut qu'on me l'impose sinon je l'anéantirai par mon incompétence !

C'est valable pour tout, moi en tant que consommateur je préfère choisir ce que l'on m'imposera, je ne veux en aucun cas qu'on me demande mon avis pour essayer d'y coller, ça me semble être pourtant du bon sens mais non c'est l'autre voie qu'on choisit, le marketing destructeur, destructeur du produit, puis de l'histoire, de l'homme....

De plus c'est une pure illusion, le consommateur ne décide de rien, le marketing le fait pour lui 95 % du temps, il lui impose de manière intéressé des changements et le consommateur s'habitue malgré lui.


*Ah oui j'oubliais, s'adapter à la mondialisation ça veut dire entre autres, mettre des copeaux de bois dans le vin pour lui donner plus de goût, GENIAL.*

Mais en tant que consoacteur, là on me demande pas mon avis bien sûr, si je dis que je voudrais que ça soit marqué sur les bouteilles, on va me dire que c'est pas possible, comme ça pour boycotter faudra une fois de plus que je sois hypra informé, de la merde oui.

*MANGER DES COPEAUX DE BOIS TUE ! *


----------



## AntoineD (30 Mars 2006)

http://www.prichoc.com/


----------



## kanako (30 Mars 2006)

Le Ponk ! 
Donc ici tu as deux mp3 made in france par le groupe (encore vivant) GuÈrilla Poubelle, et deux morceaux plus punk-core qu'on doit aux SuÈdois de Raised Fist. Dans le style plus punk pur, y'a d'abord les ancÍtres (The Clash, The Sex Pistols), et aussi les lÈgendes de la scËne punk franÁaise : les BÈruriers Noirs o? encore Ludwig Von 88.
Album : BÈruriers Noirs "Souvent FauchÈ Toujours Marteau"


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/roberto.vendez/images/la_maintenant.jpg


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2006)

J'étais SMG , j'ai changé mais toi tu restes a cette opinion que tu as eu de moi ..


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

plaçait plaçait plaçait plaçait plaçait plaçait plaçait plaçait plaçait
çà et là çà et là çà et là çà et là çà et là çà et là çà et là çà et là
tronçon tronçon tronçon tronçon tronçon tronçon tronçon tronçon tronçon
garçon garçon garçon garçon garçon garçon garçon garçon garçon garçon
reçoivent reçoivent reçoivent reçoivent reçoivent reçoivent reçoivent
façonné façonné façonné façonné façonné façonné façonné façonné façonné
français j'aperçus français j'aperçus français j'aperçus français j'aperçus
j'aperçus français j'aperçus français j'aperçus français j'aperçus français
rançon menaçait rançon menaçait rançon menaçait rançon menaçait rançon
menaçait rançon menaçait rançon menaçait rançon menaçait rançon menaçait
dit-on dit-on ci-joints ci-joints dit-on dit-on ci-joints ci-joints
ci-joints ci-joints dit-on dit-on ci-joints ci-joints dit-on dit-on
(c'est vrai) (c'est vrai) (c'est vrai) (c'est vrai) (c'est vrai)
(c'est faux) (c'est faux) (c'est faux) (c'est faux) (c'est faux)
soigneusement caleçon soigneusement caleçon soigneusement caleçon
caleçon soigneusement caleçon soigneusement caleçon soigneusement
maçon commerçant maçon commerçant maçon commerçant maçon commerçant
commerçant maçon commerçant maçon commerçant maçon commerçant maçon
-d'après un dit-on- -d'après un dit-on- -d'après un dit-on-
-d'après un dit-on- -d'après un dit-on- -d'après un dit-on-
bric-à-brac bric-à-brac bric-à-brac bric-à-brac bric-à-brac bric-à-brac
bric-à-brac bric-à-brac bric-à-brac bric-à-brac bric-à-brac bric-à-brac
box-calf box-calf box-calf box-calf box-calf box-calf box-calf box-calf
box-calf box-calf box-calf box-calf box-calf box-calf box-calf box-calf
Voyez le brick géant que j'examine près du wharf.
Notre brave négociant navigue çà et là sans façon.
Notre brave négociant navigue çà et là sans façon.
Notre brave négociant navigue çà et là sans façon.
Ce général garda soigneusement (c'est vrai) le tronçon de l'épée.
Ce général garda soigneusement (c'est vrai) le tronçon de l'épée.
Ce général garda soigneusement (c'est vrai) le tronçon de l'épée.
Les garçons -d'après un dit-on- ne font pas attention aux punitions qu'ils
reçoivent. Les garçons -d'après un dit-on- ne font pas attention aux
punitions qu'ils reçoivent. Les garçons -d'après un dit-on- ne font pas
attention aux punitions qu'ils reçoivent.
L'artiste français a façonné le bloc de marbre. L'artiste français a
façonné le bloc de marbre. L'artiste français a façonné le bloc de marbre.
L'artiste français a façonné le bloc de marbre.
Vous avez reçu les documents ci-joints. Vous avez reçu les documents
ci-joints. Vous avez reçu les documents ci-joints. Vous avez reçu les
documents ci-joints. Vous avez reçu les documents ci-joints.
Le caleçon de ce maçon est à court de boutons. Le caleçon de ce maçon est à
court de boutons. Le caleçon de ce maçon est à court de boutons. Le caleçon
de ce maçon est à court de boutons. Le caleçon de ce maçon est à court de
boutons. Le commerçant du canton agit sans façon. Le commerçant du canton
agit sans façon. Le commerçant du canton agit sans façon. Le commerçant du
canton agit sans façon. Le commerçant du canton agit sans façon.
J'ai trouvé dans ce bric-à-brac un brûle-parfum et des chaussures en
box-calf. J'ai trouvé dans ce bric-à-brac un brûle-parfum et des chaussures
en box-calf. J'ai trouvé dans ce bric-à-brac un brûle-parfum et des
chaussures en box-calf.
Voyez le brick géant que j'examine près du wharf. Voyez le brick géant que
j'examine près du wharf. Voyez le brick géant que j'examine près du wharf.
Portez ce vieux whisky au juge blond qui fume. Portez ce vieux whisky au juge
blond qui fume. Portez ce vieux whisky au juge blond qui fume.
Voyez ce bon fakir moqueur pousser un wagon en jouant du xylophone.
Voyez ce bon fakir moqueur pousser un wagon en jouant du xylophone.


----------



## kanako (30 Mars 2006)

06 72 97 38 **


^^


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2006)

Anacron (ou la version pour Panther)


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> 06 72 97 38 **
> 
> 
> ^^



Les copier/coller retouchés c'est pas d'jeu ! :mouais:

  



Je passe à table  A t


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Mars 2006)

http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/B00004WC70.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## maiwen (30 Mars 2006)

Caribbean Blue -2
The Girls is mine -2
Volcano -2
Road Trippin' -1

(ouais je fais des stats chez moi :mouais: j'ai pas le droit ? )


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mars 2006)

Christian Dior 

Je devais le copié 100 fois !


----------



## AntoineD (30 Mars 2006)

href=http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?>http://forums.m
acgeneration.com/vbulletin/showpost.php?</a>
p=3724778&postcount=35


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Mars 2006)

@ECHO OFF



Héhé... quelqu'un reconnais ?


----------



## jojofk (30 Mars 2006)

vous êtes investis les gars c'est fou.. m'en vais bouquiner un brin. Faites moi signe..


----------



## Caddie Rider (30 Mars 2006)

(K)(K)(K)(K)(K)(K)(L)(L)(L)(L)(L)(L)(L)(L)(L)(L)(L)

sur adium


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à r0m1.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (30 Mars 2006)




----------



## SveDec (31 Mars 2006)

http://www.comediedeschampselysees.com/affiche/index.cfm


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2006)




----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3731251&postcount=6196


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>




C'est vrai que c'est assez insolite comme fait !


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

Rooooohh

Mais quand tu dis des trucs comme ça, c'est pour montrer que tu as compris les vannes?
Hein, dis?
C'est ça, hein?


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Rooooohh
> 
> Mais quand tu dis des trucs comme ça, c'est pour montrer que tu as compris les vannes?
> Hein, dis?
> C'est ça, hein?




Tu la sortis il y'a deux jours


----------



## macmarco (31 Mars 2006)

The lord is my temple
The god is by my side
You pay the rates on that temple
Build materials at the side
He gives reasons
To get through the day
He doesn't have rinse action
He just says
Whoah - oh
Don't wanna see you back here again
Girls are not smiling
The stars have gone out
The man with the landside
Got his head in the ground
Like an unopened letter
Left under the door
He says I am the answer you're looking for
Whoah - oh
Don't wanna see you back here again
Above we dream in Andropovosphere
Who maintains the drunken machinery
Below we dream of a time
When those men came from West Point


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Tu la sortis il y'a deux jours


Ah ouais...

C'est que t'entraves VRAIMENT rien alors...
Pfiouu...


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2006)

- WebO (et amandine elle dort où?... )


Bah oui j'ai dû éditer un truc, manquait l'essentiel !


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2006)

"L'inutilité des regrets : thème stoïcien-spinoziste par excellence."


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> "L'inutilité des regrets : thème stoïcien-spinoziste par excellence."




Mouais ... :mouais: Là sur le coup, tout de suite je préfère quand même le mien !


----------



## chroukin (31 Mars 2006)

>


Un smiley sur le forum des BMacs


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2006)

http://velvetcds.com.br/zine/trivia/clones.html


----------



## kanako (31 Mars 2006)

Art martiaux (Silat)

edit : et en plus y a une faute...


----------



## takamaka (31 Mars 2006)

NewsLetter is a free batch emailer, speciallly thought for newsletters. Its interface is very simple and intuitive, and it features the creation of plain text and HTML messages (simple or multipart), customization of subject and body using "smart tags" and attachments (including inline attachments in HTML messages). You can send the messages immediatelly, save them in MBOX format and place or send them through Entourage, as additional features.


----------



## AntoineD (31 Mars 2006)

t ! 

pardon d


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2006)

1) Riom                          5      1068 
2) Le Bignon                   5     1042  
3) Villers Sur Mer          3     1023  
4) Uzes                           2    1017  
5) Bron 1ere Cie D Arc     2     997  
6) Courlay                      1     990


----------



## Aurélie85 (31 Mars 2006)

Absatz


----------



## imimi (31 Mars 2006)

pov' naze !


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2006)

...


  C'est tout comme. Les gens qui parlent d'eux m'agacent.


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mars 2006)

A 1024R, la visu indique une tension entre 261 et 287,2 alors que la tension réelle est de 296,4V
	Le courant lu est bon.


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

http://www.moviegrooves.com/index.htm


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Pourquoi contredire une femme ? Il est tellement plus simple d'attendre qu'elle change d'avis !


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2006)

We accidentally put a tarball that wasn't gzipped.
It is fixed now and please try downloading it again.

http://rogue.colorado.edu/pin/downloads.php

Thanks,
-ck
-----Original Message-----
To: Luk, Chi-Keung
Subject: Re: The Pin Dynamic Instrumentation Tool for IA32/MacOS is available for download

thanks could u give a checksum for pin-2.0-3488-gcc.4.0.0-ia32-mac.tar.gz ?
i've got an error from tar

Best Regards


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2006)

http://www.lpo-boutique.com/savoir_plus.php?id_produit=571&SEID=S1109845426


----------



## chroukin (31 Mars 2006)

AntarcticaFinal.pk3
AxisIsland.pk3
beerrun_b7a_0331.pk3
resurrection.pk3
springfield_pb.pk3


----------



## imimi (31 Mars 2006)

_Libérons les nains d'jardin !_​


----------



## MrStone (31 Mars 2006)

?cache='. uniqid(rand()) .'





 Solidarité avec les nabots dans le gazon


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2006)

http://www.foon.co.uk/farcade/hapland/




note : SM, t'es qu'un enfoiré.


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)

http://www.zanorg.com/frantico/

:love:


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> http://www.zanorg.com/frantico/
> 
> :love:


c'est excellent ca  

je réecris accrochez vous 

je supprime mon coller ca bog


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2006)




----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2006)

-536870208


----------



## laurent1 (31 Mars 2006)

Qytziot31


----------



## takamaka (31 Mars 2006)




----------



## maiwen (31 Mars 2006)

"Salut, 

sur le forum, de plus en plus de gens parlent de se réunir pour faire cesser le blocage ... en parlent mais finalement n'arrivent à rien il me semble.

La semaine dernière, Caliken et moi, nous avons déjà essayé de réunir des gens, pour l'AG de lundi. Résultat : on s'est retrouvé à 6 personnes ... réunies  j'entends, bien sur on était plus à voter contre le blocage (d'autres ne nous ont pas trouvés dans l'amphi) ... 

alors je relance cet appel : êtes-vous prêts à venir lundi prochain (je suppose qu'il y aura une AG) ? ou pensez-vous que ça ne sert à rien ? (je me le demande moi-même) pour se réunir vraiment.

j'ai compté au moins 45 personnes sur le forum qui sont ouvertement contre le blocage (contre 20 ouvertement contre le blocage ... mais les autres doivent activement bloquer leur fac ...) alors si on arrive à chacun amener d'autres personnes autour de nous, ça peut rendre quelque chose ... surtout s'il est vrai qu'il y a de moins en moins de gens aux AG ...

de plus si vous venez en fin d'AG ne restez pas derrière ... au moment du vote, les votes "du haut" ne sont souvent pas pris en compte (ce qui est ma foi fort fâcheux vous en conviendrez ... )

voilà, si vous pouvez venir, dites le moi s'il vous plaît ... je saurai si ça vaut le coup ou non.

Sophie."

  bah on peut pas dire que ça marche ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Mars 2006)

http://www.coloriage.fr


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Mars 2006)

.    En ce qui concerne le grief tiré de la violation du principe d'égalité devant la loi :

16. Considérant que les requérants soutiennent que l'institution du " contrat première embauche " porte atteinte au principe d'égalité devant la loi ; qu'ils font valoir qu'un jeune de moins de vingt-six ans embauché dans le cadre d'un tel contrat pourra être licencié sans motif pendant une période de deux ans, alors qu'un jeune du même âge et de même qualification, embauché sous contrat à durée indéterminée, sera licencié selon les règles de droit commun ; qu'aucun motif d'intérêt général particulier, ni aucun critère objectif et rationnel en rapport avec l'objet de la loi, ne justifierait, notamment dans les grandes entreprises, cette différence de traitement entre deux salariés se trouvant dans une situation identique ;

*17. Considérant qu'aucun principe non plus qu'aucune règle de valeur constitutionnelle n'interdit au législateur de prendre des mesures propres à venir en aide à des catégories de personnes défavorisées ; que le législateur pouvait donc, compte tenu de la précarité de la situation des jeunes sur le marché du travail, et notamment des jeunes les moins qualifiés, créer un nouveau contrat de travail ayant pour objet de faciliter leur insertion professionnelle ; que les différences de traitement qui en résultent sont en rapport direct avec la finalité d'intérêt général poursuivie par le législateur et ne sont, dès lors, pas contraires à la Constitution ;
*


29. Considérant que l'article 21 de la loi déférée, qui modifie les articles L. 423-7, L. 433-4 et L. 620-10 du code du travail, exclut du décompte des effectifs d'une entreprise, pour la mise en oeuvre de ces dispositions, les salariés intervenant dans cette entreprise en exécution d'un contrat de sous-traitance ;

30. Considérant que, selon les requérants, une telle disposition porterait atteinte au principe de participation résultant du huitième alinéa du Préambule de la Constitution de 1946 ; qu'ils soutiennent également que l'amendement à l'origine de cet article 21 était dépourvu de tout lien avec l'objet de la loi ;

31. Considérant, ainsi qu'il a été dit ci-dessus, qu'une disposition ne peut être introduite par voie d'amendement lorsqu'elle est dépourvue de tout lien avec l'objet du texte déposé sur le bureau de la première assemblée saisie ;

32. Considérant, en l'espèce, que l'article 21 de la loi déférée est dépourvu de tout lien avec un projet de loi, intitulé " pour l'égalité des chances ", qui, lors de son dépôt sur le bureau de l'Assemblée nationale, première assemblée saisie, comportait exclusivement des mesures relatives à l'apprentissage, à l'emploi des jeunes, aux zones franches urbaines, à la lutte contre les discriminations, à l'exercice de l'autorité parentale, à la lutte contre les incivilités et au service civil volontaire ; qu'il suit de là que cet article a été adopté selon une procédure irrégulière et qu'il y a lieu, sans qu'il soit besoin d'examiner l'autre grief de la saisine, de le déclarer contraire à la Constitution ;

33. Considérant que, pour la même raison, il convient également de déclarer contraire à la Constitution l'article 22 de la loi déférée, qui modifie le premier alinéa du III de l'article 14 de la loi n° 2005-1579 du 19 décembre 2005 de financement de la sécurité sociale pour 2006, afin de rendre applicable à compter du 1er janvier 2003, au lieu du 1er janvier 2006, la nouvelle définition des heures de travail servant de base aux mesures de réduction de cotisations de sécurité sociale prévues par la loi n° 2003-47 du 17 janvier 2003 relative aux salaires, au temps de travail et au développement de l'emploi ;



36. Considérant que le principe de la séparation des pouvoirs, non plus qu'aucun principe ou règle de valeur constitutionnelle, ne fait obstacle à ce qu'une autorité administrative, agissant dans le cadre de prérogatives de puissance publique, puisse exercer un pouvoir de sanction dans la mesure nécessaire à l'accomplissement de sa mission, dès lors que l'exercice de ce pouvoir est assorti par la loi de mesures destinées à assurer les droits et libertés constitutionnellement garantis ; qu'en particulier doivent être respectés le principe de la légalité des délits et des peines ainsi que les droits de la défense, principes applicables à toute sanction ayant le caractère d'une punition, même si le législateur a laissé le soin de la prononcer à une autorité de nature non juridictionnelle ;

37. Considérant, en premier lieu, que les faits susceptibles de justifier la suspension de certaines prestations familiales sont définis en termes suffisamment clairs et précis au regard des obligations qui pèsent sur les parents ; qu'en particulier, la notion de " carence parentale " fait référence à l'article 371-1 du code civil ; que, par suite, le grief tiré de la violation du principe de la légalité des délits et des peines n'est pas fondé ;


-    SUR L'ARTICLE 51 :

39. Considérant que l'article 51 de la loi déférée insère dans le code de procédure pénale un article 44-1 ; que ce nouvel article prévoit que le maire d'une commune peut, tant que l'action publique n'a pas été mise en mouvement, proposer à l'auteur de certaines contraventions ayant causé un préjudice à la commune une transaction de nature à éteindre l'action publique ; que, lorsqu'elle a été acceptée par l'auteur des faits, cette transaction doit être homologuée soit par le procureur de la République, si elle consiste en la réparation du préjudice, soit par le juge du tribunal de police ou le juge de proximité, s'il s'agit de l'exécution d'un travail non rémunéré ; que, selon le sixième alinéa de ce nouvel article 44-1, lorsque ces contraventions ont été commises sur le territoire de la commune mais n'ont pas causé de préjudice à celle-ci, le maire peut proposer au procureur de la République de procéder à l'une des mesures alternatives aux poursuites prévues aux articles 41-1 ou 41-3 du code de procédure pénale ;

40. Considérant que les requérants soutiennent que ces dispositions, en confiant au maire, autorité administrative, un pouvoir de transaction pénale, méconnaissent le principe de la séparation des pouvoirs ; qu'ils leur reprochent de ne prévoir aucune garantie quant aux conditions dans lesquelles l'accord de l'auteur des faits est recueilli et la transaction homologuée, et de porter ainsi atteinte tant aux droits de la défense qu'au droit à un procès équitable garanti par l'article 16 de la Déclaration de 1789 ; qu'ils estiment, enfin, que les dispositions qui autorisent le maire à proposer des mesures alternatives aux poursuites créent une " action publique populaire " et méconnaissent, elles aussi, le principe de la séparation des pouvoirs ;

41. Considérant qu'aux termes de l'article 16 de la Déclaration de 1789 : " Toute société dans laquelle la garantie des droits n'est pas assurée, ni la séparation des pouvoirs déterminée, n'a point de constitution " ; que le respect des droits de la défense découle de ce même article ; qu'en vertu de l'article 66 de la Constitution, l'autorité judiciaire est gardienne de la liberté individuelle ;

42. Considérant, en premier lieu, que le maire ne peut mettre en oeuvre une procédure de transaction que si l'action publique n'a pas été mise en mouvement ; que l'autorité judiciaire, qui homologue l'accord intervenu entre le maire et l'auteur des faits, n'est liée ni par la proposition du maire ni par son acceptation par la personne concernée ; qu'aucune des mesures pouvant faire l'objet de la transaction n'étant de nature à porter atteinte à la liberté individuelle au sens de l'article 66 de la Constitution, il était loisible au législateur de confier ce pouvoir d'homologation à un magistrat du parquet ou à un magistrat du siège ; que, dans ces conditions, le législateur n'a pas méconnu le principe de la séparation des pouvoirs ;

43. Considérant, en deuxième lieu, que les dispositions contestées n'organisent pas un procès mais une procédure de transaction, qui suppose l'accord libre et non équivoque, avec l'assistance éventuelle d'un avocat, de l'auteur des faits ; que la transaction homologuée par l'autorité judiciaire ne présente, par elle-même, aucun caractère exécutoire ; que, dès lors, le grief tiré de la violation des droits de la défense et du droit à un procès équitable est inopérant ;

44. Considérant, enfin, que le principe de la séparation des pouvoirs ne saurait être méconnu par une disposition qui, dans les cas où les contraventions ne causent pas de préjudice à la commune, se borne à reconnaître au maire la faculté de proposer au procureur de la République des mesures alternatives aux poursuites, sans affecter le choix, qui n'appartient qu'à ce dernier, d'engager des poursuites, de recourir à de telles mesures ou de classer la procédure sans suite ;

45. Considérant qu'il résulte de ce qui précède que l'article 51 de la loi déférée n'est pas contraire à la Constitution ;

46. Considérant qu'il n'y a lieu, pour le Conseil constitutionnel, de soulever d'office aucune autre question de conformité à la Constitution,

D É C I D E :

Article premier.- Les articles 21 et 22 de la loi pour l'égalité des chances sont déclarés contraires à la Constitution.

Article 2.- Les articles 8, 48, 49 et 51 de la même loi sont déclarés conformes à la Constitution.

Article 3.- La présente décision sera publiée au Journal officiel de la République française.



Bon Dieu que c'est casse-******* à la longue...


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Mars 2006)

Cordialement, salutations

		guillaume gilbert


PS : et, elle en est où ma clio????


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mars 2006)

[quotemsg=11552,247,128164] Super ! profite bien pour mettre en pratique ! [/quotemsg]


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2006)

my life


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2006)

#!/bin/bash


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Avril 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3735628&postcount=708


----------



## kanako (1 Avril 2006)

*e*ry****c*ol@***mail.com


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Avril 2006)

http:


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Avril 2006)

http://www.shippony.com/coolestkid/cakes/cake-decorating-idea-02.jpg


----------



## AntoineD (1 Avril 2006)

Nu072-ad-01-


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Avril 2006)

poshooooo


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Avril 2006)

sont cons ces anti-bloqueurs


----------



## ederntal (1 Avril 2006)

Patrick Poivet


----------



## MamaCass (1 Avril 2006)

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/


----------



## arcank (1 Avril 2006)

http://www.gete.net/mac/

Arcank


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2006)

http://www.jluster.org/indispensable/


----------



## lumai (1 Avril 2006)

http://www.tinytush.com/new template photos/Bumkins Pink Supernova Junior Bib.jpg


----------



## macam (1 Avril 2006)

http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/1815/cartepaques5bo.jpg


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2006)

[post=59620]suspense???[/post]


----------



## Ichabod Crane (2 Avril 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO  YO,u


----------



## Lived Eht (2 Avril 2006)

<?
include("connex.php");
?>


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Avril 2006)

Malraux


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2006)

http://www.cuk.ch/articles.php?unique=965&categorie_rech=humeur


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Avril 2006)

http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/B000059XED.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## Ichabod Crane (2 Avril 2006)

Champion Gorbella


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Avril 2006)

Incroyable ! J'ai rien copié depuis hier soir !


----------



## meskh (2 Avril 2006)

Wend

With ActiveSheet.Range("B3")
    .Offset(i, 0).Value = vsociete
    .Offset(i, 1).Value = vcontact
    .Offset(i, 2).Value = vtelephone
    .Offset(i, 3).Value = vcommentaire
    If vrappel Then .Offset(i, 4).Value = "X"
End With
Unload Me

 D


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Avril 2006)

http://www.hola.com/musica/2005/05/30/de-melendi/imgs/melendi-b.jpg


----------



## power600 (2 Avril 2006)

rathergood


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

.... tu serais pas un cousin proche d'un gars qui fait parler lui en ce moment, tu sais, un mec bon chic bon genre, un peu raide dans ses bottes..... un peu sur les bords ministre de l'Education nationale ...

Robien !!!!  oui c'est ça !!!!!!!        

!


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Salut dzou32,
> 
> Alors en tout et pour tout il y a 29 chapitres, oui ton niveau est correct. Concernant les armes ou magies puissante, cela dépend de la classe, du niveau de maîtrise et des affinités élémentaires pour les magiciens. Pour résumer chaque magie ou arme requière un niveau de maîtrise minimum, par exemple une magie comme *Inferno* son niveau est *D*, il ne pourra être utilisée que si ton niveau de maîtrise du feu est à *D*.
> Pour ta dernière question, c'est simple Fire Emblem est basé sur un système d'antagonisme entre les armes (ça marche aussi pour les magies), par exemple l'épée prend l'ascendant sur la hache, la hache sur la lance, la lance sur l'épée. Si ton personnage est équipé d'une lance et ton adversaire d'une épée tu es avantagé, donc il peut arriver qu'il effectue un double assaut.
> Voilà.




(voilà ce qui arrive quant on ne lit pas le manuel)


----------



## mikoo (2 Avril 2006)

voilà :

" "par exemple, vous n'avez pas le droit de vendre un cadavre" et il nous citait la loi "


----------



## kanako (2 Avril 2006)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Computer#Le_logo_d.27Apple


----------



## macmarco (2 Avril 2006)

http://macmarco.free.fr/macg/tutos/G3BB.gif


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

http://www.foncier.org/statistiques/accueil_statistiques.htm


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2006)

http://polyphonicsize.free.fr


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Avril 2006)

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/ifrozen/mydesk.html


----------



## Lived Eht (2 Avril 2006)

mais leDERNIER GROUPE , M-A-G-I-S-T-R-A-L, c'étais magnifique


----------



## maiwen (2 Avril 2006)

Liberté Chérie est une jeune association libérale militante qui entend faire évoluer notre vieux pays !

j'aime bien me renseigner


----------



## tatouille (2 Avril 2006)

*Le string ça plaît aux mecs ou pas ?*
Oui, ça plaît aux mecs . Regarde sur le net et tu t'apercevras que le mot "string " est devenu le produit d'appel d'un nombre incalculable de sites de boules. C'est agréable de se sentir désirée pour autre chose que ses qualités spirituelles, mais il faut supporter le poids du regard oblique des mecs que tu croises.


----------



## JPTK (3 Avril 2006)

du 10 au 15 avril...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

shark feeding


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

star wars battlefront


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

www.nba2kseries.fr.tc


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

Bouh...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2006)

http://www.geospace-online.com/gol-fr/sav/arc/sav-arc-eclipse611-fr.htm


----------



## imimi (3 Avril 2006)




----------



## lumai (3 Avril 2006)

0x 2x 2x 3x 0x


----------



## takamaka (3 Avril 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Bernard53 mais c'est quoi au juste "l'icone du volume"? cv'est "Macintosh HD"?
> Si c'est ça j'ai un peu moins de 3Go.



Et bien tu es condamnée à faire un peu de nettoyage pour installer Tiger... A moins de posséder un disque dur externe...


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=17554806&size=o


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

Un foyer
déjà constitué...


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2006)

http://textsnippets.com/


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

Bien voilà , je viendrai a pied et tu auras le temps de te reposer un peu jusqu'a ce que j'arrive ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

La thalassothérapie: les bienfaits de la mer

Dans un site marin privilégié, la thalassothérapie est l'utilisation combinée, sous surveillance médicale et dans un but préventif ou curatif, des bienfaits du milieu marin qui comprend: le climat marin, l'eau de mer, les boues marines, les algues, les sables et autres substances extraites de la mer.

Les premières traces de thalassothérapie remontent à l'antiquité. Riche en sels minéraux et oligo-éléments, l'eau de mer accélère la pénétration transcutanée de ces composants. Elle possède également des vertus antibiotiques et antibactériennes, c'est un élément vivant, proche du plasma sanguin. Pour en garantir la pureté, les centres de thalassothérapie vont la puiser au large (400 mètres du bord). Elle est, ensuite, chauffée à 32 degrés, une température qui favorise l'assouplissement musculaire et développe la mobilité des articulations avant d'être utilisée pour les soins.

L'effet thalassothérapie est antalgique contre les douleurs, réparateur contre le vieillissement, revitalisant contre la fatigue, relaxant contre le stress et rééquilibrant pour l'apprentissage d'une hygiène de vie.


----------



## mikoo (3 Avril 2006)

Un año sin amor

Drame (1h 35min)
De Anahi Berneri
Avec Juan Minujin, Mimi Arduh
Pablo est un poète, mais aucun éditeur n'a encore accepté de le publier. Pour subvenir à ses besoins, il doit demander le soutien de sa famille. En quête d'amour, il se met à fréquenter un cercle "d'amateurs de cuir", adeptes du sado-masochisme...


----------



## ikiki (3 Avril 2006)

*à* Utiliser les modèles et *ne pas les modifier*


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Avril 2006)

gtkradiant


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Avril 2006)

http://www.vincentgallo.com/music/discography/images/when/CDfrontcoverlarge.jpg


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

tu comprends ce que tu dois faire ?


----------



## PommeQ (3 Avril 2006)

Vends Suzuki DRZ 400 S (Occasion)

Annonce n° 206470 publiée le 7 mars à 12:16 par un particulier
Fin de publication le 6 avr à 13:16 dans 3 jours. Vue 218 fois.
Détails de l'annonce	Coordonnées

Année	2001
Kilométrage	13 500 km
Etat	
Garantie	non
Prix de vente	3 200
Couleur	JAUNE
Homologation*	oui
Pièces d'usure récentes	· Pneus
· Plaquettes
Accessoires et options	· Protèges mains
Département	 45 Loiret
OUTARVILLE
Membre du site	non


Texte libre de l'annonce et photo(s) jointe(s)

NBREUX PIECES RAJOUTE


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2006)

L'homme  au couteau entre les dents....


----------



## macarel (3 Avril 2006)

http://guitare.playback.fr/digitech-jamman_looper-7935.html


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

Malgré ma présence à la dernière assemblée générale qui a eu lieu ce matin cela n'a rien changé puisque le blocage a été votée avec 300 voix de plus que les anti blocages .


----------



## macarel (3 Avril 2006)

En cas de forte attaque, les feuilles peuvent se dessécher et tomber prématurément. La croissance de la plante est affectée et les siliques atteintes produisent des graines plus petites.


----------



## macarel (3 Avril 2006)

La protection doit être raisonnée, sur observation des symptômes, depuis le début de la floraison jusquà 3 semaines avant la récolte en fonction de leur développement. 

Fait exception le Sud méditerranéen où la protection doit être systématique dès la floraison car la maladie est toujours présente et prête à exploser.


----------



## PommeQ (3 Avril 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=3740660


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2006)

http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/video/the_simpsons.wmv


----------



## Lived Eht (3 Avril 2006)

feed://rss.macg.co/


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

@hotmail.fr


----------



## esope (3 Avril 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

http://share.studio.adobe.com/axBrowseSubmit.asp?t=11


----------



## takamaka (3 Avril 2006)

c'est pas écrit Bompi© sur mon front.


----------



## samoussa (3 Avril 2006)

www.decoration-maison.biz

j'ai un peu honte là :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

http://sophie.liedot.free.fr/deportes-pages/deportes03.htm


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2006)

22 pages suffiront largement je pense ...
On va s'arrêter là.


----------

